# How many BV bags do you have?



## muchstuff

The question came up on one of the other threads so I thought why not ask the question to BV TPFers at large? I'll start, @Kimbashop and gang, here you go...

I have 14, after a few months of rigorous closet cleaning. Not a very big collection compared to many.

- cervo baseball hobo - canvas coloured pekary
- cervo baseball hobo - metallic gunmetal intrecciato
- large nero zip around cervo tote
- dark Barolo medium cervo Loop
- ottone Cabat
- Ink Cabat
- two-tone grey medium cervo Loop (can't recall the colour name, anyone?)
- large intagli Veneta in ebano
- medium nero intrecciato profondo Veneta
- medium shadow Veneta
- medium ebano diamond quilted Veneta
- mini turbolence Veneta

Two more on the way which will be revealed when they arrive. I've sold several BVs in the last few months as I've expanded my list of brands but there are more I'd like to acquire.


----------



## RT1

Gunmetal metallic intrecciato cervo hobo
Black cervo hobo
Red cervo hobo
Ottone cabat
Blue Sloane
Purple pouch 20
Tangerine shoulder cabat

I‘m waiting on a certain cervo hobo to become available for me to buy!LOLOL!!!


----------



## babypanda

Fun thread. I have nowhere as many bags as the lovely ladies in this community. In total I have 20 designer handbags (Chanel, Hermes, Chloe, Celine, LV, St Laurent and of course BV). Last year I sold 5 different bags (including a bright red nodini which I ended terribly missing). BIG mistake. I ended up replacing all 5 in the past 4 months with new bags, all BV.
I feel crazy, especially that with the current situation, I have nowhere to carry my new bags. But I suddenly fell head over heal with Bottega leather. Also what’s with the gorgeous colors?! There is a new color that I want every season!
So my BV collection now consists of
- Medium Jodie in Ice
- Mini Jodie in Cipria
- Medium veneta hobo in Tourmaline
- Nodini in Bordeaux
- Nodini in limestone
PS: last 3 bags were purchased during the current sale.
Spending the rest of the year on ban island ‍


----------



## JenJBS

Only two (so far...)

Purple Pouch20
MonaLisa (aka Purple) Nodini


----------



## RT1

JenJBS said:


> Only two (so far...)
> 
> Purple Pouch20
> MonaLisa (aka Purple) Nodini


They’re will be more in the future, Im sure!


----------



## RT1

babypanda said:


> Fun thread. I have nowhere as many bags as the lovely ladies in this community. In total I have 20 designer handbags (Chanel, Hermes, Chloe, Celine, LV, St Laurent and of course BV). Last year I sold 5 different bags (including a bright red nodini which I ended terribly missing). BIG mistake. I ended up replacing all 5 in the past 4 months with new bags, all BV.
> I feel crazy, especially that with the current situation, I have nowhere to carry my new bags. But I suddenly fell head over heal with Bottega leather. Also what’s with the gorgeous colors?! There is a new color that I want every season!
> So my BV collection now consists of
> - Medium Jodie in Ice
> - Mini Jodie in Cipria
> - Medium veneta hobo in Tourmaline
> - Nodini in Bordeaux
> - Nodini in limestone
> PS: last 3 bags were purchased during the current sale.
> Spending the rest of the year on ban island ‍



Great collection here!!!  

Where’s this “Ban Island” you speak of?


----------



## etudes

Only 3 so far
- Metallic brighton intrecciato plume nodini
- Hibiscus medium cervo loop
- Nero cervo medium flap shoulder bag


----------



## Nibb

Right now, 10 bags and a few SLG, I recently rehoused a few that I seldom carried.
Currently in the house:
Nero Cervo Loop large
Nero Medium Intrecciato Cabat
Nero Fuzzy Tiina
Nero studded Lauren
Steel & Cement Medium Loop
Oyster Cervo baseball hobo
Mushroom (not sure of proper name) Ostrich Small Roma Tote
Krim Intrecciato Parachute bag
Vesuvio Intrecciato Convertible Medium tote
Fire Opal Cervo messenger bag

SLGs
Argento Ossidato Grosgrain Intrecciato Zip top traditional pouch
Set of three Metallic Flap Pouches In blue, brown & pewter

Right now I’m really happy with the BV bags I have.


----------



## Nibb

JenJBS said:


> Only two (so far...)
> 
> Purple Pouch20
> MonaLisa (aka Purple) Nodini


Two very beautiful bags!


----------



## Nibb

babypanda said:


> Fun thread. I have nowhere as many bags as the lovely ladies in this community. In total I have 20 designer handbags (Chanel, Hermes, Chloe, Celine, LV, St Laurent and of course BV). Last year I sold 5 different bags (including a bright red nodini which I ended terribly missing). BIG mistake. I ended up replacing all 5 in the past 4 months with new bags, all BV.
> I feel crazy, especially that with the current situation, I have nowhere to carry my new bags. But I suddenly fell head over heal with Bottega leather. Also what’s with the gorgeous colors?! There is a new color that I want every season!
> So my BV collection now consists of
> - Medium Jodie in Ice
> - Mini Jodie in Cipria
> - Medium veneta hobo in Tourmaline
> - Nodini in Bordeaux
> - Nodini in limestone
> PS: last 3 bags were purchased during the current sale.
> Spending the rest of the year on ban island ‍


It’s a slippery slope! Hang on.


----------



## RT1

Nibb said:


> It’s a slippery slope! Hang on.



She speaks the truth here!


----------



## muchstuff

etudes said:


> Only 3 so far
> - Metallic brighton intrecciato plume nodini
> - Hibiscus medium cervo loop
> - Nero cervo medium flap shoulder bag


Do you have a pic of your hibiscus medium Loop?


----------



## Aerdem

My five knot clutches in:

Intrecciato satin nappa leather
Stone plaster intrecciato velvet python 
Origami limited edition #5
Oro gilded waxed leather
Moro suede caiman stretch


----------



## diane278

The remaining BV in my closet:
~~~ 6 bags (& 6 SLG’ s) from TM:
1. Mini Cabat
2. Nuvolato Lido
3. Cervo Loop
4. Nodini
5 & 6. Lauren clutches 
~~~ 1 bag from DL. 
8. Suede Arco tote


----------



## etudes

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a pic of your hibiscus medium Loop?


Sure, I bought it at major discount from Johor Bahru BV outlet last christmas


Family photo with indoor lightning:


----------



## dolali

Only six for me:

Ebano Large Veneta
Petrol Medium Veneta
Nero Large Cervo Loop
Barolo Large Cervo Loop
China Red Nodini
Steel Nodini Flap

I hope to find my HG one day (Gunmetal Cervo Intrecciato - either Baseball or Large Loop - if this style was ever made)


----------



## BBBagHag

Does anyone know if the “Inventory” page has been removed since the site update? Or is it just well hidden? I had a running tally of all my bags but now I can’t find it.


----------



## papertiger

BBBagHag said:


> Does anyone know if the “Inventory” page has been removed since the site update? Or is it just well hidden? I had a running tally of all my bags but now I can’t find it.



I'm not a BV mod, but I believe quite a few subforms have been collapsed into the main forum. So it should be still there somewhere but will need some searching for (if my presumption in correct).


----------



## papertiger

dolali said:


> Only six for me:
> 
> Ebano Large Veneta
> Petrol Medium Veneta
> Nero Large Cervo Loop
> Barolo Large Cervo Loop
> China Red Nodini
> Steel Nodini Flap
> 
> *I hope to find my HG one day (Gunmetal Cervo Intrecciato - either Baseball or Large Loop - if this style was ever made)*



Yes it was (I think '14) and it's my favourite BV I've ever had. I wear it almost every day, every Summer (except this one). I hope you get lucky, fingers crossed.


----------



## papertiger

I have 5 

Vintage nero 'Jodie' (was it called 'knot hobo'?)
Vintage melange of greens/browns intrecciato 'Jodie' hobo
Vintage Ebano intrecciato tote (not Cabat)
Pourpre python tote 
Intrecciato Gunmetal Cervo 'ball' bag

I would still adore a (some sort of leather/skin) stretch knot.


----------



## muchstuff

etudes said:


> Sure, I bought it at major discount from Johor Bahru BV outlet last christmas
> View attachment 4777708
> 
> Family photo with indoor lightning:
> View attachment 4777711


So that’s the name of that colour! Thanks, we were trying to figure it out awhile back


----------



## etudes

@muchstuff : the color code is 6429 on the invoice


----------



## muchstuff

etudes said:


> @muchstuff : the color code is 6429 on the invoice


Thanks!


----------



## JenJBS

BBBagHag said:


> Does anyone know if the “Inventory” page has been removed since the site update? Or is it just well hidden? I had a running tally of all my bags but now I can’t find it.



I also miss the Inventory page. It was the only place I had all my bags listed...


----------



## southernbelle43

While I truly love the brand BV and have tried so many styles, none of them worked for me, too big, too small, too heavy, sigh.  So I have only one, my espresso Cabat bucket bag which is perfect.


----------



## grietje

I have 18 BV and a trusty Prada tote right now.  I try to stay around 20 so I rehome some when I’m feeling like I have too many or feel myself heading in a different direction.

Over the years I’ve probably had over 50 BV. Several I regret letting go or returning. These are the Tourmaline Nodini (returned), large tourmaline veneta hobo (rehomed) and either/both the New Sand Garda and Walnut Parachute (rehomed). I had a Fire Opal Rete tote which I should have kept also because it’s such a great orange.


----------



## jbags07

etudes said:


> Sure, I bought it at major discount from Johor Bahru BV outlet last christmas
> View attachment 4777708
> 
> Family photo with indoor lightning:
> View attachment 4777711


Beautiful bags     I think this may be the name of my loop!  I purchased it some months back and was unable to ascertain the color name. But it looks to be the exact color....


----------



## papertiger

southernbelle43 said:


> While I truly love the brand BV and have tried so many styles, none of them worked for me, too big, too small, too heavy, sigh.  So I have only one, my espresso Cabat bucket bag which is perfect.


 Well, it's hard to beat perfect!


----------



## jeune_fille

Very timely topic, since I was recently doing an inventory of all my bags. These are my BV bags so far:

Green Maxi Veneta

Espresso Maxi Veneta

Nero Large Veneta

Brighton Large Veneta

Byzantine Campana

Tourmaline Garda

Chartreuse Roma

Prusse Roma

Mosaic Ayers Piazza

Dark Copper Lauren

Aqua/Nero Lauren

Olive Knot

*I would need to add a Cabat but unfortunately I dont have funds right now for such a big purchase.


----------



## southernbelle43

papertiger said:


> Well, it's hard to beat perfect!


That is a great way to look at it.


----------



## Evergreen602

I have five designer bags, and only two BV (so far). Both my BV bags are Cervo Medium Totes in New Steel and Nero.  My goal is to keep my designer bag collection to 15 or fewer.  They need to be heavy hitters in my wardrobe.  I would love a small red bag that can be worn crossbody or as a clutch, dressy or casual.  The Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato may be my next BV.  The Cammello butter calf leather also keeps calling me, but I cannot decide on the style.  Mist and Plaster are also beautiful colors, but probably not worth it for me at the BV price point.  I would love an older BV in the Ebano color.  I'm just waiting for "the one" to pop up on the preloved sites.  My collection could easily end up being 30-40% BV.


----------



## beekmanhill

I own three Nodinis (denim blue, pink, and black) and a WOC (blue/turquoise combo).


----------



## chiisaibunny

26 including yesterday’s espresso mini cabat. Had no idea it had gotten that high! Luckily I do use them all, some do have more specialized uses.


----------



## Miss_FancyBags

1. Nero calf messenger with chain
2. Nero degrade messenger
3. Special order goatskin ottone messenger
4. Gold metallic baby bag
5. Special order peltro drop bag in messenger length
6. Nero mini cabat
7. Peltro ossidato bookmark bag

Looks like I have 7 ‘keepers’ - all under TM reign, I think. Only #1 is used regularly. I need to rotate more, I guess. Love BV black, silvers and golds!


----------



## westvillage

I have 7 ...

3 Nodinis: flamingo, canard and the dark metallic silver one
2 medium hobos: anemone and rust

And the two thumbnails below ...don’t know the names of these.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (the most comfortable bag among my entire herd)


----------



## RT1

westvillage said:


> I have 7 ...
> 
> 3 Nodinis: flamingo, canard and the dark metallic silver one
> 2 medium hobos: anemone and rust
> 
> And the two thumbnails below ...don’t know the names of these.
> 
> View attachment 4779436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the most comfortable bag among my entire herd)
> 
> View attachment 4779437



Both are gorgeous, especially the one in the top photo!


----------



## chiisaibunny

westvillage said:


> I have 7 ...
> 
> 3 Nodinis: flamingo, canard and the dark metallic silver one
> 2 medium hobos: anemone and rust
> 
> And the two thumbnails below ...don’t know the names of these.
> 
> View attachment 4779436
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the most comfortable bag among my entire herd)
> 
> View attachment 4779437


The second one I call the small cervo hobo, no name that I recall. I have it in chamomile and latte. Is this color denim?


----------



## muchstuff

chiisaibunny said:


> The second one I call the small cervo hobo, no name that I recall. I have it in chamomile and latte. Is this color denim?



It looks like a small cervo Loop...


----------



## westvillage

chiisaibunny said:


> The second one I call the small cervo hobo, no name that I recall. I have it in chamomile and latte. Is this color denim?



Thanks for the name. Yes, it’s denim. Love that leather so much!


----------



## chiisaibunny

westvillage said:


> Thanks for the name. Yes, it’s denim. Love that leather so much!


It is very squishy! My only issue is each bag has a spot where the top dyed layer has come off, very, very tiny spot. I’m not sure if I rubbed it against something or ?


----------



## jbags07

I have 30, including 2 that are on their way to me and one on layaway. I will take a family pic when the 3 I am awaiting arrive.

Petrol Mini Cabat
Lilac Parme Knot
Nero large Catalano Campana
Vitello Mosaico Laque Tote

Large Venetas
Nero
Ebano
Camel
Tourmaline
Indigo Nappa Silk Mini Ponza

Medium Venetas
Nero
Tiger Maple
Petal
Duchesse
Corniola

Mini Venetas
Tiger Maple
Nero
Flamingo
Ebano Intagli
Ebano Dune
Turbolence
Pink?
Orange?

....Cervos.....

Baseball
(Signal?) Blue
Quetsche
Scarlett
Chene

Medium  Loop
Nero
Denim
Hibiscus
absinthe cervo hobo


Wishlist. Nodini in 2 or 3 colors, large Loop in either Nero or Barolo, mini Cabat in Nero and Ottone, mini Venetas in blue, gray, red, barolo, green, etc, Lauren in Gigolo Red, 2 or 3 Knots, steel and cement Loop, gunmetal bball Cervo, large red Veneta in a true red, like China red, and that amazing light tan large Veneta Tenkrat posted a few weeks ago


----------



## jeune_fille

I love your collection! I can't wait for the family picture to see the gorgeous colors.


----------



## loves

I am one of those who got interested after Daniel Lee. I only liked the cabat and it’s been on my wish list for a short 12 years  since I was crazy over Hermes then. Right now I have 4, the paper shoulder pouch, the zebra pouch, pouch 20 in purple and the tote in cipria.


----------



## couturequeen

diane278 said:


> The remaining BV in my closet:
> ~~~ 6 bags (& 6 SLG’ s) from TM:
> 1. Mini Cabat
> 2. Nuvolato Lido
> 3. Cervo Loop
> 4. Nodini
> 5 & 6. Lauren clutches
> ~~~ 1 bag from DL.
> 8. Suede Arco tote
> 
> View attachment 4777580


Probably missed this so sorry for the request if you said it elsewhere. What did you no longer need in your collection and why?


----------



## couturequeen

Here’s my latest family photo, but since then added PO mini, a silver knot clutch, sold the bottle hobo and added the bottle limited edition mini marcocapunto cabat. Also added a blue Daniel Lee mini pouch!


----------



## TotinScience

At my highest number I had 6, but for guilt reasons I let go of 4 and now have 2 left: medium espresso Veneta and carmine red iron bag. The ones that I let go of and still miss are medium convertible in Byzantine, Nero Montaigne, mini Osaka in bronze, and mini Nero Veneta.


----------



## diane278

couturequeen said:


> Probably missed this so sorry for the request if you said it elsewhere. What did you no longer need in your collection and why?


I don’t remember discussing why I did the last edit of my BV collection. I think the last edit consisted of 9-10 bags. I‘ll try to be as specific as I can, but I may not remember everything.  The Gainsboro Lido, although gorgeous, simply became too heavy for me. (I‘m now 70...) I had added a Nero mini cabat when they first began to produce them again and realized that my medium cabats weren’t being used because they felt too large and I seemed to bump into things, so those left...I think that moved three out.  Once I got the medium cervo loop in cement and Steele, I stopped using my remaining large ones. I think I still had several nodini‘s left and reduced those to one in Nero....I had shifted to carrying clutches when I wanted to carry small bags. I Kept the Lauren clutches except for the copper one that just didn’t work with my wardrobe no matter how hard I tried.
I had also added some Hermès clutches that had a modern, minimalist feeling and had begun using them frequently.
It‘s not be just about BV & DL, although the change in designers was definitely a factor for me. But I’ve edited my EP jewelry collection, too. I feel that I’m entering a different stage in my life....one where I need (and want) a lot less.....


----------



## southernbelle43

I just doubled my BB's, from 1 to 2.  Bought a lovely cervo flap bag that gets here Friday. Over the past two upyears I have bought and sold at least six though.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I have 4 for now; and 2 more on the way. 
- Denim medium cervo loop
- Thyme small cervo loop 
- Atlantic medium Osaka
- Nero card wallet


----------



## Sferics

Just one 
(a large black veneta)


----------



## Cookie18

diane278 said:


> The remaining BV in my closet:
> ~~~ 6 bags (& 6 SLG’ s) from TM:
> 1. Mini Cabat
> 2. Nuvolato Lido
> 3. Cervo Loop
> 4. Nodini
> 5 & 6. Lauren clutches
> ~~~ 1 bag from DL.
> 8. Suede Arco tote
> 
> View attachment 4777580


Hi diane278 I love your collection. I’ve just ordered the BV Arco tote in suede. Can you tell me how you like it. Tossing up between this and the canvas one but think the canvas will get so dirty. Is the suede heavy. Do you use it a lot. Thank you


----------



## diane278

Cookie18 said:


> Hi diane278 I love your collection. I’ve just ordered the BV Arco tote in suede. Can you tell me how you like it. Tossing up between this and the canvas one but think the canvas will get so dirty. Is the suede heavy. Do you use it a lot. Thank you


I liked the suede arco tote very much...although I recently rehomed it. It was just sitting in my car holding misc supplies: paper towels, rubber gloves, wipes, masks, lotion, etc. I did use it a couple of times at the grocery store but it seemed a bit silly to just use it for car storage.  The suede is substantial and seems like it will hold up well. It didn’t seem heavy but it was just sitting in my car, so IDK if it will feel heavy to you. Letting it go was a bit of a spur-of-the-moment decision, but I added two other bags recently and am working hard at not letting my bag collection get bloated, as I’ve done in the past. I admit that I had a few moments of doubt when it left but I now realize that it was the right decision for me. It’s too nice a bag to just sit in the car. I think you’ll be happy with it....


----------



## Cookie18

diane278 said:


> I liked the suede arco tote very much...although I recently rehomed it. It was just sitting in my car holding misc supplies: paper towels, rubber gloves, wipes, masks, lotion, etc. I did use it a couple of times at the grocery store but it seemed a bit silly to just use it for car storage.  The suede is substantial and seems like it will hold up well. It didn’t seem heavy but it was just sitting in my car, so IDK if it will feel heavy to you. Letting it go was a bit of a spur-of-the-moment decision, but I added two other bags recently and am working hard at not letting my bag collection get bloated, as I’ve done in the past. I admit that I had a few moments of doubt when it left but I now realize that it was the right decision for me. It’s too nice a bag to just sit in the car. I think you’ll be happy with it....


I’ll wait till it arrives. I have a tricky shoulder so I’ll know straight away if it’s going to work or not. 

I’ve had that pang when I’ve rehomed something and then suddenly thought - oh no! Thank you for responding. I love the look of the suede so I’ll just have to wait and see x


----------



## Tinn3rz

I have two:

Pouch in Cammello
Mini BV Jodie in Nero

Not looking to add more. But I have my eye on shoes!


----------



## papertiger

5
Pourpre Python tote 
Ebano intreccio tote 
Gunmetal intreccio Cervo 'baseball' hobo 
Vintage greens/browns intreccio hobo 
Vintage 1990s Nero 'Jodie'


----------



## Euclase

papertiger said:


> 5
> Pourpre Python tote
> Ebano intreccio tote
> Gunmetal intreccio Cervo 'baseball' hobo
> Vintage greens/browns intreccio hobo
> Vintage 1990s Nero 'Jodie'


Do you have a photo of the Python tote?


----------



## papertiger

Euclase said:


> Do you have a photo of the Python tote?



I hope so! (the one to the rear - obviously). The handles are adjustable to hand-held or shoulder


----------



## Euclase

papertiger said:


> I hope so! (the one to the rear - obviously). The handles are adjustable to hand-held or shoulder
> 
> View attachment 4908477


Wowza!


----------



## Cookie18

diane278 said:


> I liked the suede arco tote very much...although I recently rehomed it. It was just sitting in my car holding misc supplies: paper towels, rubber gloves, wipes, masks, lotion, etc. I did use it a couple of times at the grocery store but it seemed a bit silly to just use it for car storage.  The suede is substantial and seems like it will hold up well. It didn’t seem heavy but it was just sitting in my car, so IDK if it will feel heavy to you. Letting it go was a bit of a spur-of-the-moment decision, but I added two other bags recently and am working hard at not letting my bag collection get bloated, as I’ve done in the past. I admit that I had a few moments of doubt when it left but I now realize that it was the right decision for me. It’s too nice a bag to just sit in the car. I think you’ll be happy with it....



I sent my suede arco back. Too heavy even in empty mode. Sad because it was beautiful. But have just received my BV mini Jodie in Nero. So happy!
Also want to ask and not sure where or how I should post:

How does everyone store their bags. Is it by color or by size? New cupboards and not sure which way will work better. Any advice totally welcome. Thank you


----------



## muchstuff

Cookie18 said:


> I sent my suede arco back. Too heavy even in empty mode. Sad because it was beautiful. But have just received my BV mini Jodie in Nero. So happy!
> Also want to ask and not sure where or how I should post:
> 
> How does everyone store their bags. Is it by color or by size? New cupboards and not sure which way will work better. Any advice totally welcome. Thank you


By size will maximize your space, but if space isn't a problem go with what pleases you visually.


----------



## Cookie18

muchstuff said:


> By size will maximize your space, but if space isn't a problem go with what pleases you visually.


Do you keep your bags in their dust bags?


----------



## muchstuff

Cookie18 said:


> Do you keep your bags in their dust bags?


I did for the longest time but I was tired of not being able to enjoy seeing them and it looked messy. I think it depends on your climate, we don't have a lot of heat or humidity and my bags are in shelves in my closet which has only one tiny window so it doesn't get a lot of sun. We're also air conditioned.


----------



## Euclase

Cookie18 said:


> Do you keep your bags in their dust bags?


I keep mine in dust bags, in part so I don't misplace the dust bags and accidentally lose them!


----------



## Evergreen602

Evergreen602 said:


> I have five designer bags, and only two BV (so far). Both my BV bags are Cervo Medium Totes in New Steel and Nero.  My goal is to keep my designer bag collection to 15 or fewer.  They need to be heavy hitters in my wardrobe.  I would love a small red bag that can be worn crossbody or as a clutch, dressy or casual.  The Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato may be my next BV.  The Cammello butter calf leather also keeps calling me, but I cannot decide on the style.  Mist and Plaster are also beautiful colors, but probably not worth it for me at the BV price point.  I would love an older BV in the Ebano color.  I'm just waiting for "the one" to pop up on the preloved sites.  My collection could easily end up being 30-40% BV.


Well, I just ordered my third BV - a Bright Red Intrecciato Mini Pouch.  I turn 50 next month, so it's a nice splurge for a milestone birthday.  This will also be my first DL piece.


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> Well, I just ordered my third BV - a Bright Red Intrecciato Mini Pouch.  I turn 50 next month, so it's a nice splurge for a milestone birthday.  This will also be my first DL piece.


Happy Birthday!  You’ll have to post a reveal when the pouch arrives.


----------



## renants

Hello everyone! I'm writing my first post in this thread to introduce you to my small but very special BV family. Right now I have three members, as you can see in the pic below, all of them in crocodylus niloticus: piano clutch (in black), lauren 1980 (in toffee) and the tina bag (in a nude color). I would appreciate very much if you share your thoughts with me


----------



## Nibb

renants said:


> Hello everyone! I'm writing my first post in this thread to introduce you to my small but very special BV family. Right now I have three members, as you can see in the pic below, all of them in crocodylus niloticus: piano clutch (in black), lauren 1980 (in toffee) and the tina bag (in a nude color). I would appreciate very much if you share your thoughts with me
> 
> View attachment 4918759
> View attachment 4918761


A special collection indeed! I personally love all of them, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Euclase

renants said:


> Hello everyone! I'm writing my first post in this thread to introduce you to my small but very special BV family. Right now I have three members, as you can see in the pic below, all of them in crocodylus niloticus: piano clutch (in black), lauren 1980 (in toffee) and the tina bag (in a nude color). I would appreciate very much if you share your thoughts with me
> 
> View attachment 4918759
> View attachment 4918761


My thoughts:
_Oh.  My.  Gawwwwd!  _
Your collection is swoon-worthy.


----------



## renants

Euclase said:


> My thoughts:
> _Oh.  My.  Gawwwwd!  _
> Your collection is swoon-worthy.



Thank you  I like to treat them as if they were jewels... too bad the new Bottega parted ways with these beautiful and refined bags


----------



## RT1

Euclase said:


> My thoughts:
> _Oh.  My.  Gawwwwd!  _
> Your collection is swoon-worthy.


I totally agree with this statement.


----------



## Evergreen602

And I just purchased my fourth BV bag.  If you've seen any of my previous posts, you know I love the Cervo Medium Tote.  I just snagged one for a great deal in new condition on Fashionphile in the Camel color.  I'll need to verify if that's the BV color name.  Once I receive it, I'll post a double reveal.

I'm officially on ban island for a while.  Three bags purchased in the last month, and two of them were BV!  This makes four BV bags in my collection now.


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> And I just purchased my fourth BV bag.  If you've seen any of my previous posts, you know I love the Cervo Medium Tote.  I just snagged one for a great deal in new condition on Fashionphile in the Camel color.  I'll need to verify if that's the BV color name.  Once I receive it, I'll post a double reveal.
> 
> I'm officially on ban island for a while.  Three bags purchased in the last month, and two of them were BV!  This makes four BV bags in my collection now.


 Woo hoo! I can't wait to see the double reveal and a family portrait!


----------



## DAMER

This is my little collection (though my cosmetic pouch seem to be camera shy )


----------



## babypanda

DAMER said:


> View attachment 4924078
> 
> This is my little collection (though my cosmetic pouch seem to be camera shy )


The nodini is my favorite BV bag. I own 2 and regret selling my bright red one.


----------



## DAMER

babypanda said:


> The nodini is my favorite BV bag. I own 2 and regret selling my bright red one.


Same here! It’s such an easy bag


----------



## Evergreen602

Evergreen602 said:


> Three bags purchased in the last month, and two of them were BV! This makes four BV bags in my collection now.


Time for the reveal!  My three recent purchases are in the first photo:
DeMellier Los Angeles in Ivory (yes, not BV - I'll explain in a second)
Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato
Bottega Veneta Cervo Medium Tote in Camel (can anyone confirm if this is the official BV color name?)

I included the DeMellier because I was initially infatuated with the full size Pouch in Mist or Plaster.  I had concerns with the Pouch because A) I could only carry it as a clutch (my clutches sit in a drawer most of the year), and B) given the light color, I thought the price point may be a little to high for a bag I would want to use regularly.  The Los Angeles was the compromise - the look I want with the practicality I need (top handle with crossbody strap).  No, it's not as luxurious as BV, but reminds me of the Pouch.  If Daniel Lee continues to produce different styles of the Pouch, I would like to see a version similar to the Los Angeles.

May I also add I may have subconsciously aimed to match my Burberry Bandana with these bags?

Second photo is a BV family portrait.  Here the triplets and their little sister from another mister!


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for the reveal!  My three recent purchases are in the first photo:
> DeMellier Los Angeles in Ivory (yes, not BV - I'll explain in a second)
> Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato
> Bottega Veneta Cervo Medium Tote in Camel (can anyone confirm if this is the official BV color name?)
> 
> I included the DeMellier because I was initially infatuated with the full size Pouch in Mist or Plaster.  I had concerns with the Pouch because A) I could only carry it as a clutch (my clutches sit in a drawer most of the year), and B) given the light color, I thought the price point may be a little to high for a bag I would want to use regularly.  The Los Angeles was the compromise - the look I want with the practicality I need (top handle with crossbody strap).  No, it's not as luxurious as BV, but reminds me of the Pouch.  If Daniel Lee continues to produce different styles of the Pouch, I would like to see a version similar to the Los Angeles.
> 
> May I also add I may have subconsciously aimed to match my Burberry Bandana with these bags?
> 
> Second photo is a BV family portrait.  Here the triplets and their little sister from another mister!
> View attachment 4928394
> View attachment 4928395


Wow, what beautiful family portrait photos! (And bags, of course.)  
So stylish!


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> Wow, what beautiful family portrait photos! (And bags, of course.)
> So stylish!


Thank you!  I'm very happy with how my collection is taking shape.  The Camel Cervo Medium Tote was an unexpected purchase.  I had the Camello Shoulder Pouch on my wish list, but once I saw the Cervo on Fashionphile, it was "game over."


----------



## Nibb

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for the reveal!  My three recent purchases are in the first photo:
> DeMellier Los Angeles in Ivory (yes, not BV - I'll explain in a second)
> Bottega Veneta Mini Pouch in Bright Red Intrecciato
> Bottega Veneta Cervo Medium Tote in Camel (can anyone confirm if this is the official BV color name?)
> 
> I included the DeMellier because I was initially infatuated with the full size Pouch in Mist or Plaster.  I had concerns with the Pouch because A) I could only carry it as a clutch (my clutches sit in a drawer most of the year), and B) given the light color, I thought the price point may be a little to high for a bag I would want to use regularly.  The Los Angeles was the compromise - the look I want with the practicality I need (top handle with crossbody strap).  No, it's not as luxurious as BV, but reminds me of the Pouch.  If Daniel Lee continues to produce different styles of the Pouch, I would like to see a version similar to the Los Angeles.
> 
> May I also add I may have subconsciously aimed to match my Burberry Bandana with these bags?
> 
> Second photo is a BV family portrait.  Here the triplets and their little sister from another mister!
> View attachment 4928394
> View attachment 4928395


Nice Cervo collection, I really like your DeMellier bag it looks scrumptious.


----------



## Gabs007

I downgraded to 5, kept the larger ones


----------



## renants

Hello my fellow friends... I hope everything is fine with each and all of you.

Well... since you liked my little croc bv family I thought it would be nice to show you the rest of my bv bags... Here you go: montaigne bag in intrecciato ostrich (2007), knot clutch in galuchat and metal studs (2009) and another knot clutch but this time in mangrovia with ayers trim (2014). I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Euclase

renants said:


> Hello my fellow friends... I hope everything is fine with each and all of you.
> 
> Well... since you liked my little croc bv family I thought it would be nice to show you the rest of my bv bags... Here you go: montaigne bag in intrecciato ostrich (2007), knot clutch in galuchat and metal studs (2009) and another knot clutch but this time in mangrovia with ayers trim (2014). I hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 4950818
> 
> View attachment 4950819
> 
> View attachment 4950823
> 
> View attachment 4950824


Perfection!  What a gorgeously coordinated collection you have!


----------



## renants

Euclase said:


> Perfection!  What a gorgeously coordinated collection you have!


That's so kind of yours  thanks for the flattering comment... under Tom Maier's direction bv made some real masterpieces


----------



## waverlinda

My BV family. The wallet, clutch and new Nodini were all purchased in 2020. Mini Cesta in 2019.  Shopping tote and Olimpia in 2018.  Only the new Nodini is in the bigger weave style.  All the rest are old school old style BV.


----------



## grietje

Gabs007 said:


> I downgraded to 5, kept the larger ones


How many did you have before?  I’m considering a down grade too.


----------



## wisconsin

I have 11 BV bags.
I will take a picture of them next month and post.


----------



## southernbelle43

renants said:


> Hello my fellow friends... I hope everything is fine with each and all of you.
> 
> Well... since you liked my little croc bv family I thought it would be nice to show you the rest of my bv bags... Here you go: montaigne bag in intrecciato ostrich (2007), knot clutch in galuchat and metal studs (2009) and another knot clutch but this time in mangrovia with ayers trim (2014). I hope you enjoy it
> 
> View attachment 4950818
> 
> View attachment 4950819
> 
> View attachment 4950823
> 
> View attachment 4950824


That montaigne is the most beautiful one I have ever seen. WOW


----------



## renants

southernbelle43 said:


> That montaigne is the most beautiful one I have ever seen. WOW


Thank you   it is my mom's favorite... although it is an exotic bag it is kind of a low key one... which makes it even more special in my eyes


----------



## LilMissCutie

7! Will take pics


----------



## southernbelle43

renants said:


> Thank you   it is my mom's favorite... although it is an exotic bag it is kind of a low key one... which makes it even more special in my eyes


No wonder it is her favorite. I have not seen a bag lately that awed me, but this one does.  If she tires of it you know where to find me!


----------



## indiaink

southernbelle43 said:


> No wonder it is her favorite. I have not seen a bag lately that awed me, but this one does.  If she tires of it you know where to find me!


Huh uh, get in line! Back ya go ... move, there’s a dear.


----------



## southernbelle43

indiaink said:


> Huh uh, get in line! Back ya go ... move, there’s a dear.


Well it was worth a try. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Over the last 10+ years I have collected 6 Bottega Veneta bags that I love dearly. I haven't purchased another in many years and don't anticipate that I will again. I am very happy with my BV collection and for now, am content to shop in my closet! 

1 - Platino Ossidato Medium Cabat
2 - Moon Medium Cabat

3 - Nero Maxi Veneta
4 - Paille Nuvolato Maxi Veneta
5 - Ebano Intagli Large Veneta

6 - Nero Intrecciato Karung (Lizard) TPF Special Order Stretch Knot Clutch


----------



## muchstuff

MarvelGirl said:


> Over the last 10+ years I have collected 6 Bottega Veneta bags that I love dearly. I haven't purchased another in many years and don't anticipate that I will again. I am very happy with my BV collection and for now, am content to shop in my closet!
> 
> 1 - Platino Ossidato Medium Cabat
> 2 - Moon Medium Cabat
> 
> 3 - Nero Maxi Veneta
> 4 - Paille Maxi Veneta
> 5 - Ebano Large Veneta
> 
> 6 - Nero Intrecciato Karung (Lizard) TPF Special Order Stretch Knot Clutch


Lovely collection!


----------



## MarvelGirl

muchstuff said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you so much, muchstuff!  You have a lovely collection too!!


----------



## muchstuff

Thanks, smaller than it was, I have one more to sell which leaves me with 7 BVs.


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, smaller than it was, I have one more to sell which leaves me with 7 BVs.


I would love to know which 7 made the cut


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> I would love to know which 7 made the cut


-Intrecciato baseball hobo, gunmetal
-medium cervo Loop, barolo
-mini Cabat, ottone
-Intagli Veneta, large, ebano
-Intrecciato profondo Veneta, medium, nero
-diamond stitched nappa Veneta, medium, ebano?
-cervo flap bag, don't know the name but you see them around quite a bit on eBay etc., nero
-three SLGs and a doggo key charm.

I still have a Pekary baseball hobo (colour is canvas) but that's going to be rehomed, I'd love to find it in cigar but have yet to see one anywhere!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> -Intrecciato baseball hobo, gunmetal
> -medium cervo Loop, barolo
> -mini Cabat, ottone
> -Intagli Veneta, large, ebano
> -Intrecciato profondo Veneta, medium, nero
> -diamond stitched nappa Veneta, medium, ebano?
> -cervo flap bag, don't know the name but you see them around quite a bit on eBay etc., nero
> -three SLGs and a doggo key charm.
> 
> I still have a Pekary baseball hobo (colour is canvas) but that's going to be rehomed, I'd love to find it in cigar but have yet to see one anywhere!


you've sold your mini Ink Cabat??


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> you've sold your mini Ink Cabat??


And my ottone. Both of my medium Venetas are listed for sale. I want to add a Nero mini Cabat and a large flocked Nero Veneta. I’d love to have a moon Cabat but I don’t think they did a mini, correct? Also at some point I’d like to get a Nero medium Loop and to rebuy a large ebano Loop. I still regret selling mine!


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> -Intrecciato baseball hobo, gunmetal
> -medium cervo Loop, barolo
> -mini Cabat, ottone
> -Intagli Veneta, large, ebano
> -Intrecciato profondo Veneta, medium, nero
> -diamond stitched nappa Veneta, medium, ebano?
> -cervo flap bag, don't know the name but you see them around quite a bit on eBay etc., nero
> -three SLGs and a doggo key charm.
> 
> I still have a Pekary baseball hobo (colour is canvas) but that's going to be rehomed, I'd love to find it in cigar but have yet to see one anywhere!


but here you said you have the Ottone


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> And my ottone. Both of my medium Venetas are listed for sale. I want to add a Nero mini Cabat and a large flocked Nero Veneta. I’d love to have a moon Cabat but I don’t think they did a mini, correct? Also at some point I’d like to get a Nero medium Loop and to rebuy a large ebano Loop. I still regret selling mine!


Flocked?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> but here you said you have the Ottone


Sold since I posted that list. I’m only keeping bags I know I’ll carry fairly regularly. I get low grade anxiety seeing stuff sitting there that I don’t use. I’m not meant to be a collector.


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Flocked?


found it, but was it different from Velour, or it's just a different name?


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Flocked?


Like this...


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Sold since I posted that list. I’m only keeping bags I know I’ll carry fairly regularly. I get low grade anxiety seeing stuff sitting there that I don’t use. I’m not meant to be a collector.


no, you definitely are not


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> found it, but was it different from Velour, or it's just a different name?
> View attachment 4976811


Yea same but a Veneta.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976812


i so love the Fuzzy treatment, i might even get one some day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> i so love the Fuzzy treatment, i might even get one some day


I bought it in the maxi but it was just too big on me but it’s gorgeous IRL.


----------



## muchstuff

@ksuromax here's what the reference thread calls it...sure wish we didn't lose so many pics when they "upgraded" the website.

Flocking is a process of depositing many small fibers onto a surface. In this case, velour is flocked on classic nappa leather to create a textured effect on Venetas, Cabat and SLGs.


----------



## diane278

All that remains....2021


----------



## muchstuff

diane278 said:


> All that remains....2021
> View attachment 4990510


I’m down to four.


----------



## jane

I have three: ebano Campana (my first, bought from the SF boutique in 2007 when it was still under $1k new), plat/moutarde Lauren clutch, and fume medium Veneta.

Also my favorite continental flap wallet in iridescent ash, a key ring in iridescent ash, and ottone knot bracelet.

If I had "unlimited" funds, I would grab a couple more TM pieces, but I'm okay with what I have for now, as I carry my small collection of Louis Vuitton too.


----------



## Nibb

Current mix of all brands minus a few SLGs. On the fence about the blue BV parachute, like it but don’t love it.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> View attachment 4990643
> 
> 
> Current mix of all brands minus a few SLGs. On the fence about the blue BV parachute, like it but don’t love it.


Very nice selection. How's the suede holding up on your Duplex? BTW Lyst has links to some decent sales on some of the Row bags.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Very nice selection. How's the suede holding up on your Duplex? BTW Lyst has links to some decent sales on some of the Row bags.



Thank you!
Everything is holding up well no cracks in the edge kote, no fading & no drying out, I brush the suede a couple of times a year. Here’s a side closeup after six years of use. Thanks I’ll check out Lyst we love a good sale.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> Thank you!
> Everything is holding up well no cracks in the edge kote, no fading & no drying out, I brush the suede a couple of times a year. Here’s a side closeup after six years of use. Thanks I’ll check out Lyst we love a good sale.
> View attachment 4990747


Hmmm, they have the suede on sale but in brown which I'm not sure I want...thanks, at some point I'd like to get at least one suede bag!


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> Hmmm, they have the suede on sale but in brown which I'm not sure I want...thanks, at some point I'd like to get at least one suede bag!


One thing I forgot to mention is that my bag has seen very little if any rain, I don’t recall ever getting it wet.


----------



## muchstuff

Nibb said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is that my bag has seen very little if any rain, I don’t recall ever getting it wet.


Welp, that may change things here in the rainforest.


----------



## wisconsin

diane278 said:


> All that remains....2021
> View attachment 4990510


Wow,beautiful 
Just one bag! Kudos.


----------



## diane278

wisconsin said:


> Wow,beautiful
> Just one bag! Kudos.


Full disclosure: I have other bags but only 1 BV. 
Still, my overall collection is smaller than in the past, so I consider it a success.....


----------



## sand

diane278 said:


> Full disclosure: I have other bags but only 1 BV.
> Still, my overall collection is smaller than in the past, so I consider it a success.....


Hi Dianne - May I ask how/where you re-homed your bags?  Did you use a consignment shop(s) or sell on your own?   Asking as I'm wanting to downsize as well and really don't know how best to approach. Thank you in advance.


----------



## diane278

sand said:


> Hi Dianne - May I ask how/where you re-homed your bags?  Did you use a consignment shop(s) or sell on your own?   Asking as I'm wanting to downsize as well and really don't know how best to approach. Thank you in advance.


In the past, I’ve sold four bags myself to people who requested them. I‘ve given bags to friends & my faux granddaughter has taken some. A close friend has sold many bags for me over the years and it’s certainly been the best return I’ve experienced. Recently, I sent the final two BV’s off to Yoogi’s Closet. It’s the first time I’ve used a consignment site. They don’t pay much, but it’s easy.  I know this isn’t very helpful, but it’s what I’ve done. You could always try selling and then use consignment if selling doesn’t work for you.


----------



## sand

Thanks Diane!


----------



## bagolicious

I have one Bottega Veneta handbag as I finally found both a style and color in BV that I liked. I've been looking at them for decades though. I recently bought (Fashionphile) a *Legerro Intrecciato Roma-(small)  Color: Bluette*


----------



## earthygirl

sand said:


> Hi Dianne - May I ask how/where you re-homed your bags?  Did you use a consignment shop(s) or sell on your own?   Asking as I'm wanting to downsize as well and really don't know how best to approach. Thank you in advance.


I‘ve sold two BV handbags in pristine condition  on eBay.  They took a long time to sell (about 10 months to a year if I recall correctly).  The first was a crossbody (not nodiNi) and I lost about 50% on it but I remember that Fashionphile quoted me less 25% of the retail price. The second small Boston bag style I bought in Europe and changed my mind about it. The style sold out in the US and then I’m assuming someone who missed out on buying it in the boutique bought it from me. I didn’t lose any money but that is because I bought it in Europe.  I have sold quite a few bags on tradesy as well as eBay and I prefer selling on eBay. You get the best return and its not much work.


----------



## baglici0us

The Bottega shelf in my closet!




Lovely Metallics - Ottone, copper rame and platino ossidato


----------



## wisconsin

Down to 9!!
Sold 2
Current collection 
2 Venetas 
2 baseball cervo hobos
2 nodinis 
1 campana 
1 piazza
1 Knot

I want to sell a couple more.
Which one should I sell??
Please advise!!!


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> Down to 9!!
> Sold 2
> Current collection
> 2 Venetas
> 2 baseball cervo hobos
> 2 nodinis
> 1 campana
> 1 piazza
> 1 Knot
> 
> I want to sell a couple more.
> Which one should I sell??
> Please advise!!!


Is there a style you don’t reach for very often?


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> Is there a style you don’t reach for very often?


I have not used the knot yet because of the pandemic. I do want to keep the piazza
because I like the structure for a change.
I use the baseball hobos(  for errands and work mostly rotating with Balenciaga day and part-time and a Burberry tote.
My two venetas are medium Belly in Ebano and a medium Noce regular venetta. The medium Noce Venetta is my least used bag but I know that if I part with it I can never get one again.
My medium campana is well used in Nero
My two Nodinis are Nero and True red.
I do plan on getting an Hermes Evelyn at some point but it will likely be etoupe color.
Which would you sell and why??
TIA
It’s so hard to decide!


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> I have not used the knot yet because of the pandemic. I do want to keep the piazza
> because I like the structure for a change.
> I use the baseball hobos(  for errands and work mostly rotating with Balenciaga day and part-time and a Burberry tote.
> My two venetas are medium Belly in Ebano and a medium Noce regular venetta. The medium Noce Venetta is my least used bag but I know that if I part with it I can never get one again.
> My medium campana is well used in Nero
> My two Nodinis are Nero and True red.
> I do plan on getting an Hermes Evelyn at some point but it will likely be etoupe color.
> Which would you sell and why??
> TIA
> It’s so hard to decide!


You're asking the wrong person, I've sold almost all of my BV, I only have a couple left. You can find a lot of Venetas on the pre-loved circuit but if you're already thinking in your mind that you'd be trying to replace it maybe hang on to it. Off topic but how do you like the Belly? I've always been curious about that style.


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> You're asking the wrong person, I've sold almost all of my BV, I only have a couple left. You can find a lot of Venetas on the pre-loved circuit but if you're already thinking in your mind that you'd be trying to replace it maybe hang on to it. Off topic but how do you like the Belly? I've always been curious about that style.


The medium belly is the best. I will never sell it.
It stands up a bit unlike the regular veneta and looks like the Jodie bag


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> The medium belly is the best. I will never sell it.
> It stands up a bit unlike the regular veneta and looks like the Jodie bag


Do you have a mod shot by any chance?


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> You're asking the wrong person, I've sold almost all of my BV, I only have a couple left. You can find a lot of Venetas on the pre-loved circuit but if you're already thinking in your mind that you'd be trying to replace it maybe hang on to it. Off topic but how do you like the Belly? I've always been curious about that style.


Do you mind sharing what bags you have left?


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a mod shot by any chance?


I will pull it out and post soon


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> Do you mind sharing what bags you have left?


A large Veneta and a cervo flap bag. But I want at least one more Veneta and a Nero mini Cabat.


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> I will pull it out and post soon


Thanks!


----------



## grietje

wisconsin said:


> ...
> 
> I want to sell a couple more.
> Which one should I sell??
> Please advise!!!



I’d sell one of the baseball hobos and one of the nodini.


----------



## wisconsin

muchstuff said:


> Do you have a mod shot by any chance?


Here is a comparison picture. I am sorry that I cannot get a mod shot as everybody is busy right now and I’m not even dressed up.


----------



## muchstuff

wisconsin said:


> Here is a comparison picture. I am sorry that I cannot get a mod shot as everybody is busy right now and I’m not even dressed up.


They both look beautiful!


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> I’d sell one of the baseball hobos and one of the nodini.


That's a good idea.
My husband also said to sell the Nero cervo  hobo ( since I have more black bags thanEbano) but I always think of what India Ink once said about the black Baseball hobo being so classy


----------



## grietje

I’m down to 16:

Pale karung cabat
Glicine ostrich loop tote
Platinum NY hobo
Tourmaline garda
Regent large veneta hobo
Oxblood nodini
Flame nodini
Electrique nodini
Mink floral nodini
Air Force floral small shoulder bag
Mink baby olimpia
Nero iron
NLG knot on chain
coral ostrich Lauren

I also have a brand new NLG Garda and deep blue Nodini that I have as backup bags since they’re not being made any more.  I’m feeling rather foolish about those purchases. I can pre-worry at times and it got the better of me.

I’d like to edit down to under 10 but I have the space and I don’t need to edit down.


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> I’m down to 14:
> 
> Pale karung cabat
> Glicine ostrich loop tote
> Platinum NY hobo
> Tourmaline garda
> Regent large veneta hobo
> Oxblood nodini
> Flame nodini
> Electrique nodini
> Mink floral nodini
> Air Force floral small shoulder bag
> Mink baby olimpia
> Nero iron
> NLG knot on chain
> coral ostrich Lauren
> 
> I also have a brand new NLG Garda and deep blue Nodini that I have as backup bags since they’re not being made any more.  I’m feeling rather foolish about those purchases. I can pre-worry at times and it got the better of me.
> 
> I’d like to edit down to under 10 but I have the space and I don’t need to edit down.


I don’t feel so bad then!
I do have the space but I want to acquire a couple of Chanel and Hermès before the prices skyrocket even higher. Thus need to sell a couple to buy a couple.


----------



## Nibb

baglici0us said:


> The Bottega shelf in my closet!
> 
> View attachment 5045192
> 
> 
> Lovely Metallics - Ottone, copper rame and platino ossidato
> 
> View attachment 5045193


Somebody loves the metallics. Nice pieces.


----------



## Nibb

muchstuff said:


> You're asking the wrong person, I've sold almost all of my BV, I only have a couple left. You can find a lot of Venetas on the pre-loved circuit but if you're already thinking in your mind that you'd be trying to replace it maybe hang on to it. Off topic but how do you like the Belly? I've always been curious about that style.





grietje said:


> I’m down to 16:
> 
> Pale karung cabat
> Glicine ostrich loop tote
> Platinum NY hobo
> Tourmaline garda
> Regent large veneta hobo
> Oxblood nodini
> Flame nodini
> Electrique nodini
> Mink floral nodini
> Air Force floral small shoulder bag
> Mink baby olimpia
> Nero iron
> NLG knot on chain
> coral ostrich Lauren
> 
> I also have a brand new NLG Garda and deep blue Nodini that I have as backup bags since they’re not being made any more.  I’m feeling rather foolish about those purchases. I can pre-worry at times and it got the better of me.
> 
> I’d like to edit down to under 10 but I have the space and I don’t need to edit down.





wisconsin said:


> I don’t feel so bad then!
> I do have the space but I want to acquire a couple of Chanel and Hermès before the prices skyrocket even higher. Thus need to sell a couple to buy a couple.


@grietje has the most gorgeous BV exotic bags. The past month my niece has sold three BVs for me, I’m now at 10 BV bags and sorta lusting after another Nodini or camera bag and another parachute in good condition. My current stash is three Cervos, struzzo small Roma tote that I love it’s a grey brown color, studded Nero Lauren clutch, Nero medium Cabat, Nero Fuzzy Tiina, vesuvio medium convertible tote, brunito iron bag & a very beautiful black/brown/cream snake and velvet clutch/crossbody that I’m over the moon for but haven’t carried yet because of Covid. I joined the BV party very close to the time TM was ousted, I still love TMs designs, the special leather treatments and the colors, omg the colors!


----------



## grietje

@Nibb, thank you for the compliment. Your current BV collection is well rounded.

To all, are you downsizing just your BV or all brands?  I seem to have the most but BV bags are the only brand I have so it’s all my bags.


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> @Nibb, thank you for the compliment. Your current BV collection is well rounded.
> 
> To all, are you downsizing just your BV or all brands?  I seem to have the most but BV bags are the only brand I have so it’s all my bags.


I’ve downsized BV and Bal and have explored other brands. I have downsized from a year ago (50 to about 37 ish).


----------



## Nibb

grietje said:


> @Nibb, thank you for the compliment. Your current BV collection is well rounded.
> 
> To all, are you downsizing just your BV or all brands?  I seem to have the most but BV bags are the only brand I have so it’s all my bags.


My house is small so not really downsizing BV just part of my regular clear out, a Coach Rogue tote was also re-homed. I have 15 bags, ten are BV, four are from The Row and my treasured Balenciaga City blackout.


----------



## wisconsin

grietje said:


> @Nibb, thank you for the compliment. Your current BV collection is well rounded.
> 
> To all, are you downsizing just your BV or all brands?  I seem to have the most but BV bags are the only brand I have so it’s all my bags.


Rehoming mostly a few Balenciagas and BVs  because those are the bags I have the most of.
I just have one or two of Hermès, Chanel, LV and others so I will be keeping those for now.


----------



## jbags07

Everyone seems to be downsizing their BV!  I keep adding to my collection and the thought of selling any gives me ogeda     But i switch out bags almost everyday, depending on outfits and what I’m doing....


----------



## wisconsin

jbags07 said:


> Everyone seems to be downsizing their BV!  I keep adding to my collection and the thought of selling any gives me ogeda     But i switch out bags almost everyday, depending on outfits and what I’m doing....


Haha!
I actually bought 4 BV Bags the past 6 months. I bought 2 Nodinis and 2 piazzas
Sold 1 of the pizzas as it was a mini size.

How many BVs do you have ?


----------



## jbags07

wisconsin said:


> Haha!
> I actually bought 4 BV Bags the past 6 months. I bought 2 Nodinis and 2 piazzas
> Sold 1 of the pizzas as it was a mini size.
> 
> How many BVs do you have ?


I have not tried piazza but nodinis are fabulous. What colors did u pick up?

and....too many  and still have a few on the wish list.....


----------



## wisconsin

jbags07 said:


> I have not tried piazza but nodinis are fabulous. What colors did u pick up?
> 
> and....too many  and still have a few on the wish list.....


True red and  Nero ( black) Nodinis. I love them!. Definitely keepers


----------



## jbags07

wisconsin said:


> True red and  Nero ( black) Nodinis. I love them!. Definitely keepers


Great colors....nodini shines in Nero, and in true red.  I have both of those colors also, my Nodini is China Red....


----------



## Euclase

I'm feeling pretty good about my collection at the moment, so here's my lineup of 5 BV bags (all TM era) in order of acquisition from newest-to-oldest.

Chain Knot- Quetsche
Medium Cervo Hobo- Dark Barolo
Medium Cervo Hobo- Nero
Camera Bag (has magnetic side pockets, resembles a Nodini)- China Red
Shoulder Bag (two zip compartments, top handle, intrecciato; pic here)- Indigo


----------



## couturequeen

I’m at 12 BVs and am pretty content with my current collection (21 total bags).

2 Knot clutches
1 Veneta
1 Baseball
1 Knot hobo
1 Ball bag
1 Bucket tote
1 Small pouch
2 Mini Cabats
2 Lido totes

For those looking to curate, assess color and styles and remove too many duplicates. To get to my perfect 12, I sold a few shoulder bags since I typically reach for certain ones. If your heart doesn’t sing when you put it on, it’s likely time to give it a new home.


----------



## etudes

etudes said:


> Only 3 so far
> - Metallic brighton intrecciato plume nodini
> - Hibiscus medium cervo loop
> - Nero cervo medium flap shoulder bag



I saw a preloved silver intrecciato gros grain nodini in consignment store and couldn't resist


----------



## Evergreen602

I'm up to five.  I added the Mini Pouch in Linoleum a few days ago.  There will be more - both TM and DL.  BV comprises half of my designer bag collection now.


----------



## tinkerbell68

I have three BV…the most recent, purchased a few weeks ago, is the mini twist is grass…so cute!


----------



## kocathy

Omg this is such a great question. How many BV bags do I have today? How many BV bags would I like to have tomorrow? When will I stop buying BV bags? When will this end??

So far, I have one chain pouch in colour clay with gold chain, chain pouch in linoleum with silver chain, cassette in tapioca, and cassette in kiwi....

Eyeing chain cassette and more cassettes..... maybe a mini jodie.


----------



## loves

tinkerbell68 said:


> I have three BV…the most recent, purchased a few weeks ago, is the mini twist is grass…so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071489


Twinning on this! A lot easier to carry than it looks and love it in this colour.


----------



## BV_fan

Sold 3 last week. I have 18, all TM era.


----------



## Evergreen602

This would be my luck.  Whether it is good or bad is open for interpretation.

Not even two weeks after I purchase my mini pouch, a TM bag on my wish list pops up on a preloved site in excellent condition.  I added to cart, and gave myself all of five minutes before proceeding to checkout.  Stay tuned for another reveal...


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> This would be my luck.  Whether it is good or bad is open for interpretation.
> 
> Not even two weeks after I purchase my mini pouch, a TM bag on my wish list pops up on a preloved site in excellent condition.  I added to cart, and gave myself all of five minutes before proceeding to checkout.  Stay tuned for another reveal...


Pic? And lol, i totally relate b/c i keep doing this. I have a ‘purse room’ that has pretty much become my BV room   Everyone seems to be downsizing/trimming their collections, but i cannot stop buying....


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Pic? And lol, i totally relate b/c i keep doing this. I have a ‘purse room’ that has pretty much become my BV room   Everyone seems to be downsizing/trimming their collections, but i cannot stop buying....


I promise I will post a pic tomorrow.  My "new to me" TM bag arrived this week, and I will photograph her tomorrow when I can finally be home to capture her in natural daylight.  

Oh, and how I would love a 'purse room'!  Currently, I have a 'purse shelf' in the closet.  At the rate I'm going, I will need up my handbag storage game soon!

To be fair, I only started working on a handbag collection a couple of years ago.  I have a wish list I edit occasionally, but mostly stick to it.  At first I wanted a small collection of about a 12-15 bags, but decided I would be happier with 18-20.  I will consider myself a crazy bag lady if I get to 25, but that's just me.  Twenty five is my limit.**

**Disclaimer:  Should I win Mega Millions or Powerball, I reserve the right to be limitless and dedicate an entire wing of my castle to handbags.


----------



## weezer

Just 2 (Hobo in black, Parachute in Ebano) which I received last week!

(Both new-to-me, from the Tomas Maier era but in excellent condition )


----------



## Evergreen602

Just 2 (Hobo in black, Parachute in Ebano) which I received last week!

(Both new-to-me, from the Tomas Maier era but in excellent condition )

View attachment 5090405

[/QUOTE]
Gorgeous!


----------



## Evergreen602

Introducing my "new to me" Large Belly Veneta in Ebano.  This beauty has been on my wish list for some time, and she popped up on Fashionphile recently in excellent condition.  Honestly, it looks to me like she has hardly been worn at all.  Very happy to have this one in my collection.

Also included is my updated BV family portrait, and a shot of my entire designer bag collection.


----------



## jbags07

weezer said:


> Just 2 (Hobo in black, Parachute in Ebano) which I received last week!
> 
> (Both new-to-me, from the Tomas Maier era but in excellent condition )
> 
> View attachment 5090405


Gorgeous, classic Styles, and in 2 very classic colors. Beautiful!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I promise I will post a pic tomorrow.  My "new to me" TM bag arrived this week, and I will photograph her tomorrow when I can finally be home to capture her in natural daylight.
> 
> Oh, and how I would love a 'purse room'!  Currently, I have a 'purse shelf' in the closet.  At the rate I'm going, I will need up my handbag storage game soon!
> 
> To be fair, I only started working on a handbag collection a couple of years ago.  I have a wish list I edit occasionally, but mostly stick to it.  At first I wanted a small collection of about a 12-15 bags, but decided I would be happier with 18-20.  I will consider myself a crazy bag lady if I get to 25, but that's just me.  Twenty five is my limit.**
> 
> **Disclaimer:  Should I win Mega Millions or Powerball, I reserve the right to be limitless and dedicate an entire wing of my castle to handbags.


There are many extremes here on TPF....collections can quickly get out of control...18-20 is a great number if you can stay within those limits. No one really needs more bags then that. Says the gal with hundreds of bags   I am a collector type, so i just love having the bags...and i will change out the bag everyday with outfits, or 2x a day if i go out at night. So having a ton of bags is enjoyable for me, but it can get chaotic. I’ve sold around 100 contemporary bags in the last 16 months, which helped me build my BV collection, and i need to destash most of my vintage bags which are sitting in totes....at least cervos and venetas are easy to store, i have them piled up in their dustbags in a large canvas Steele laundry bin ....carefully, so they do not get wrinkled or crushed...


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Introducing my "new to me" Large Belly Veneta in Ebano.  This beauty has been on my wish list for some time, and she popped up on Fashionphile recently in excellent condition.  Honestly, it looks to me like she has hardly been worn at all.  Very happy to have this one in my collection.
> 
> Also included is my updated BV family portrait, and a shot of my entire designer bag collection.
> 
> View attachment 5090438
> View attachment 5090449
> View attachment 5090450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Beautiful bag collection! Great assortment of colors and styles. And the new Belly is   I’ve not tried a Belly, afraid of the possible bulk. Would love to hear your impressions or see a mod shot!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful bag collection! Great assortment of colors and styles. And the new Belly is   I’ve not tried a Belly, afraid of the possible bulk. Would love to hear your impressions or see a mod shot!


+1 on the mod shot!


----------



## Evergreen602

First impression is it's less bulky than I thought, which I like.  It has potential to be very bulky if filled completely.  I love the aesthetics of the classic Veneta style, but it is too flat to function well for me.  I like when a bag can remain upright on its own.  Hence, the Belly ended up on my wish list.

I am debating on a bag insert, as I find items more quickly when I use one.  If anyone can recommend a particular insert for the Large Belly, let me know.  I use the Givenchy Small Antigona insert for my Antigona and two DeMellier Los Angeles bags.  The 1.2mm felt version looks pretty good with the Belly, as it's not as structured.  I can't help but wonder if there is a better insert for this bag, though.  Maybe this weekend I can take photos with and without the insert and get your opinions!

Here is a mod shot of the Ebano Large Belly I found online.  I think it's an accurate depiction of how it looks in person.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> There are many extremes here on TPF....collections can quickly get out of control...18-20 is a great number if you can stay within those limits. No one really needs more bags then that. Says the gal with hundreds of bags   I am a collector type, so i just love having the bags...and i will change out the bag everyday with outfits, or 2x a day if i go out at night. So having a ton of bags is enjoyable for me, but it can get chaotic. I’ve sold around 100 contemporary bags in the last 16 months, which helped me build my BV collection, and i need to destash most of my vintage bags which are sitting in totes....at least cervos and venetas are easy to store, i have them piled up in their dustbags in a large canvas Steele laundry bin ....carefully, so they do not get wrinkled or crushed...


Agree completely.  I am realizing I love bags and am a collector type, but it must be manageable.  I enjoy changing out my bags once or twice a week, with about two thirds of my bag collection being everyday work bags, and the rest being fun weekend/evening bags.


----------



## muchstuff

Evergreen602 said:


> First impression is it's less bulky than I thought, which I like.  It has potential to be very bulky if filled completely.  I love the aesthetics of the classic Veneta style, but it is too flat to function well for me.  I like when a bag can remain upright on its own.  Hence, the Belly ended up on my wish list.
> 
> I am debating on a bag insert, as I find items more quickly when I use one.  If anyone can recommend a particular insert for the Large Belly, let me know.  I use the Givenchy Small Antigona insert for my Antigona and two DeMellier Los Angeles bags.  The 1.2mm felt version looks pretty good with the Belly, as it's not as structured.  I can't help but wonder if there is a better insert for this bag, though.  Maybe this weekend I can take photos with and without the insert and get your opinions!
> 
> Here is a mod shot of the Ebano Large Belly I found online.  I think it's an accurate depiction of how it looks in person.
> View attachment 5092117


I’ve long wondered about the Belly. Love the look of it in this pic, I may have to start looking...thanks!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> First impression is it's less bulky than I thought, which I like.  It has potential to be very bulky if filled completely.  I love the aesthetics of the classic Veneta style, but it is too flat to function well for me.  I like when a bag can remain upright on its own.  Hence, the Belly ended up on my wish list.
> 
> I am debating on a bag insert, as I find items more quickly when I use one.  If anyone can recommend a particular insert for the Large Belly, let me know.  I use the Givenchy Small Antigona insert for my Antigona and two DeMellier Los Angeles bags.  The 1.2mm felt version looks pretty good with the Belly, as it's not as structured.  I can't help but wonder if there is a better insert for this bag, though.  Maybe this weekend I can take photos with and without the insert and get your opinions!
> 
> Here is a mod shot of the Ebano Large Belly I found online.  I think it's an accurate depiction of how it looks in person.
> View attachment 5092117


Just WOW...looks stunning on you. I think b/c you don’t have a lot of stuff in it (and its kind of flat), it does not look bulky at all.....what a gorgeous, gorgeous bag!  Thank u for the modshot, of course this is now on my wishlist


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I’ve long wondered about the Belly. Love the look of it in this pic, I may have to start looking...thanks!


+1, lol


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Just WOW...looks stunning on you. I think b/c you don’t have a lot of stuff in it (and its kind of flat), it does not look bulky at all.....what a gorgeous, gorgeous bag!  Thank u for the modshot, of course this is now on my wishlist


Thank you! It really is a gorgeous bag, and it looks beautiful on the woman in the photo.  I wish I could take credit, but it's a photo I found online when researching the Belly bag.  My bag has a similar drape with the contents I typically put in medium bag.  It still leaves plenty of room for other items, but then it would bulk up.

I'll take some mod shots this weekend so you how it looks at different levels of capacity, and on a fuller body type.  I also found this thread helpful when adding the Belly to my wish list:





__





						Reveal: Me and the ultimate question of medium or large Belly Veneta.
					

I've always in love with BV bag. My favorite style is belly venetta. I bought medium belly venetta in Fuchsia last year. At that time, I tried on large belly venetta and my first impression was that it was too big.  However, when I has been possessing the medium belly venetta for a while, I...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Evergreen602

Just for grins, here is another large Belly mod shot I found online.  I love this color too.


----------



## grietje

I’ve had the large Belly in the past.  New it’s like you’re carrying a tire around.  Once the bag softens, there’s more of a drape.  

The opening on the large belly is small for its proportion and getting things in and out  doesn’t have the ease the bag’s vibe gives off.

I’ve let mine go because ultimately I found it huge (and I’m 5’10”).  That said it’s a bag I can’t help but gravitate towards.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Just for grins, here is another large Belly mod shot I found online.  I love this color too.
> 
> View attachment 5093175


Sometimes its modshots i find on Pinterest etc that zeroes me in on a style i might not have considered. These 2 you posted are a good example. The belly looks amazing! And this color! I wonder if its New Steel?  @grietje makes a great point, its probably much easier to carry if you find one thats already been broken in properly.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> I’ve had the large Belly in the past.  New it’s like you’re carrying a tire around.  Once the bag softens, there’s more of a drape.
> 
> The opening on the large belly is small for its proportion and getting things in and out  doesn’t have the ease the bag’s vibe gives off.
> 
> I’ve let mine go because ultimately I found it huge (and I’m 5’10”).  That said it’s a bag I can’t help but gravitate towards.


So look for one thats been well broken in or it can be quite bulky.....is the opening much smaller then on the large Veneta? These pix intrigue me, but if you found the bag large ...i am 5’6, so it would be even larger on me....a stunning bag to look at tho, for sure....


----------



## muchstuff

grietje said:


> I’ve had the large Belly in the past.  New it’s like you’re carrying a tire around.  Once the bag softens, there’s more of a drape.
> 
> The opening on the large belly is small for its proportion and getting things in and out  doesn’t have the ease the bag’s vibe gives off.
> 
> I’ve let mine go because ultimately I found it huge (and I’m 5’10”).  That said it’s a bag I can’t help but gravitate towards.


And this is why I've never purchased.  I see them on someone and really like them, then read a review like yours, grietje. I believe @V0N1B2 said something similar? Can you compare it in size to something else? Large Loop or Campana? How does it compare to the baseball hobo?


----------



## V0N1B2

muchstuff said:


> And this is why I've never purchased.  I see them on someone and really like them, then read a review like yours, grietje. I believe @V0N1B2 said something similar? Can you compare it in size to something else? Large Loop or Campana? How does it compare to the baseball hobo?


Compare it to a large Veneta with a shorter strap/handle drop and a zippered opening 2/3 the size. Doesn’t sit as flat against the body as a regular Veneta due to the pleating at the corners. 
Baseball hobos hang north-south and have an open top (magnet, but still) so no real comparison. 
I think the strap drop on the Belly is shorter than the Campana, and again the Campana had an open top so imagine it with a short zipper opening. I guess shape wise, closer but the Campana was a bit more triangular I would say with the base wider than the top but the Belly really was like a round tire under your arm.


----------



## V0N1B2

Did you check out these threads?:




__





						Belly vs Regular Large Veneta
					

I'm considering purchasing a large Belly Veneta and wondered how it compares to the regular style as far as the draping goes.    They seem a tad bit bulkier, which may be a good thing when searching for car keys.     All opinions welcome.     Thanks.     Also, on the radar is the cervo hobo and...




					forum.purseblog.com
				








__





						Style - Bottega Veneta Size Comparisons
					

Bianco Large Veneta vs. Mini Venetas (L-R) in Lotus, Aurora & Colonial (from S/S 2008)




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## muchstuff

V0N1B2 said:


> Did you check out these threads?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Belly vs Regular Large Veneta
> 
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a large Belly Veneta and wondered how it compares to the regular style as far as the draping goes.    They seem a tad bit bulkier, which may be a good thing when searching for car keys.     All opinions welcome.     Thanks.     Also, on the radar is the cervo hobo and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style - Bottega Veneta Size Comparisons
> 
> 
> Bianco Large Veneta vs. Mini Venetas (L-R) in Lotus, Aurora & Colonial (from S/S 2008)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks V0N. I’ll have to keep an eye out to see if one shows up anywhere locally, although it’s doubtful.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Sometimes its modshots i find on Pinterest etc that zeroes me in on a style i might not have considered. These 2 you posted are a good example. The belly looks amazing! And this color! I wonder if its New Steel?  @grietje makes a great point, its probably much easier to carry if you find one thats already been broken in properly.


I don't think mine has been broken in much. It looks and feels like it has hardly been worn.  However, it has some drape.  I think it will drape more with wear.  It seems like one of those bags that gets better with use.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> So look for one thats been well broken in or it can be quite bulky.....is the opening much smaller then on the large Veneta? These pix intrigue me, but if you found the bag large ...i am 5’6, so it would be even larger on me....a stunning bag to look at tho, for sure....


I'm 5'-6" also, but with full figure.  I definitely think additional mod shots will help everyone get a better sense of size.  I have to wait until this weekend to get good photos during daylight, and I'll show the bag empty, filled with contents for medium bag, and completely full from different angles.


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> ..is the opening much smaller then on the large Veneta? These pix intrigue me, but if you found the bag large ...


S provided her thoughts and I agree.  It’s about 2/3 but it feeel even more snug because the bag is truly more round.



muchstuff said:


> . Can you compare it in size to something else? Large Loop or Campana? How does it compare to the baseball hobo?


S provided good insights.  I think the large campana proportion wise is close but it’s the roundness of the Belly that can make it feel so big.  

Mousse had one in Nero and hers was well used and had an incredible drape. But it got years and years of use so it really was this BV puddle.  When I went to help sort through her things after she died, I couldn’t find it.  She may have given it to another friend and that friend is really lucky because it was a beauty.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> S provided her thoughts and I agree.  It’s about 2/3 but it feeel even more snug because the bag is truly more round.
> 
> 
> S provided good insights.  I think the large campana proportion wise is close but it’s the roundness of the Belly that can make it feel so big.
> 
> Mousse had one in Nero and hers was well used and had an incredible drape. But it got years and years of use so it really was this BV puddle.  When I went to help sort through her things after she died, I couldn’t find it.  She may have given it to another friend and that friend is really lucky because it was a beauty.


Thank you Grietje for your insights. Large Venetas are a perfect fit for me and the tire analogy almost talked me out of the Belly, but picturing Mousse’s being a yummy pile after years of being broken in, renewed my interest!  I think i have to try one at some point .....


----------



## jbags07

V0N1B2 said:


> Compare it to a large Veneta with a shorter strap/handle drop and a zippered opening 2/3 the size. Doesn’t sit as flat against the body as a regular Veneta due to the pleating at the corners.
> Baseball hobos hang north-south and have an open top (magnet, but still) so no real comparison.
> I think the strap drop on the Belly is shorter than the Campana, and again the Campana had an open top so imagine it with a short zipper opening. I guess shape wise, closer but the Campana was a bit more triangular I would say with the base wider than the top but the Belly really was like a round tire under your arm.


Thank u Von, this analysis is really helpful....it does seem like a style that must be tried, as it will work for some but not others...i wish i had discovered BV while the TM bags were still in stores and we could go and look at bags....going to go check out those threads u posted now....


----------



## anniebhu

muchstuff said:


> Thanks V0N. I’ll have to keep an eye out to see if one shows up anywhere locally, although it’s doubtful.



Here are some photos of me recently trying the large belly. I’m 5”2 and I was a bit worried about the size. It is big but the draping is nice.

The first two are without anything inside.


----------



## muchstuff

anniebhu said:


> Here are some photos of me recently trying the large belly. I’m 5”2 and I was a bit worried about the size. It is big but the draping is nice.
> 
> The first two are without anything inside.
> 
> View attachment 5098868


Thanks, it helps to see it on someone my height!


----------



## jayar04

Just 3
- an old and heavy intrecciato duffel (no strap) in dark brown
- a teal small intrecciato sling
- and a quetsche intrecciato messenger flap

Sorry I'm a guy! And I realize I don't keep track of model names


----------



## tinkerbell68

jayar04 said:


> Just 3
> - an old and heavy intrecciato duffel (no strap) in dark brown
> - a teal small intrecciato sling
> - and a quetsche intrecciato messenger flap
> 
> Sorry I'm a guy! And I realize I don't keep track of model names
> 
> View attachment 5100662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100664


Ha ha! I'm a girl and I never realized there 'were' model names...I just have a long list of all my bags by designer and then color! I'm trying to update the list with models but it's hard.
Your bags are beautiful regardless of model name


----------



## jbags07

anniebhu said:


> Here are some photos of me recently trying the large belly. I’m 5”2 and I was a bit worried about the size. It is big but the draping is nice.
> 
> The first two are without anything inside.
> 
> View attachment 5098868


Thank you for the mod shots, it looks stunning on you. What a gorgeous bag


----------



## jbags07

jayar04 said:


> Just 3
> - an old and heavy intrecciato duffel (no strap) in dark brown
> - a teal small intrecciato sling
> - and a quetsche intrecciato messenger flap
> 
> Sorry I'm a guy! And I realize I don't keep track of model names
> 
> View attachment 5100662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100664


You have a beautiful collection, great colors, each bag with a purpose!


----------



## jayar04

jbags07 said:


> You have a beautiful collection, great colors, each bag with a purpose!



Mu duffel bag is just so damn hard to bring around! It's really just too heavy! Only realized it after a yesr of owning it. I'm planning to get a Keepall, but not sure if I will ever get to use my BV duffel by then lol


----------



## jbags07

jayar04 said:


> Mu duffel bag is just so damn hard to bring around! It's really just too heavy! Only realized it after a yesr of owning it. I'm planning to get a Keepall, but not sure if I will ever get to use my BV duffel by then lol


All that gorgeous leather. Makes it heavy. But its so stunning. You m8st use it, if just occasionally. And get a Keepall for trips where u will be carrying the bag around more, and a lighter one is more suited. I do this for some of my BV that are heavy~ short carry use!


----------



## jayar04

jbags07 said:


> All that gorgeous leather. Makes it heavy. But its so stunning. You m8st use it, if just occasionally. And get a Keepall for trips where u will be carrying the bag around more, and a lighter one is more suited. I do this for some of my BV that are heavy~ short carry use!



Got inspired to pull out my bags and give it a clean --- after so many years of not cleaning them haha - less the SLGs


----------



## weezer

5 so far 

A mixture of ‘new’ & ‘old’

New style DL hobo in brown and old style TM hobo in Nero:


TM era Parachute bag (Ebano):


Newer style mini Cabat in Nero and TM era  (F/W 2010) Mini Cabat in Ink:



Thanks for looking!


----------



## loves

weezer said:


> 5 so far
> 
> A mixture of ‘new’ & ‘old’
> 
> New style DL hobo in brown and old style TM hobo in Nero:
> View attachment 5108621
> 
> TM era Parachute bag (Ebano):
> View attachment 5108622
> 
> Newer style mini Cabat in Nero and TM era  (F/W 2010) Mini Cabat in Ink:
> View attachment 5108623
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Love the pretty setting for your beautiful bags


----------



## weezer

loves said:


> Love the pretty setting for your beautiful bags


Thank you  I am actually even more obsessed with my garden (in addition to my love of handbags!)


----------



## jbags07

weezer said:


> 5 so far
> 
> A mixture of ‘new’ & ‘old’
> 
> New style DL hobo in brown and old style TM hobo in Nero:
> View attachment 5108621
> 
> TM era Parachute bag (Ebano):
> View attachment 5108622
> 
> Newer style mini Cabat in Nero and TM era  (F/W 2010) Mini Cabat in Ink:
> View attachment 5108623
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Gorgeous collection! Very classic colors and styles. Don’t you just love the mini Cabats?


----------



## dahliaofbags

Old meets new!

BV Mini Intrecciato Pouch
BV Trine Pouch
BV Medium Hobo


----------



## dahliaofbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> I have three BV…the most recent, purchased a few weeks ago, is the mini twist is grass…so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071489



any pics of what it can fit?


----------



## tinkerbell68

daofthesaints said:


> any pics of what it can fit?


Yes! It is surprisingly roomy for such a small bag but the interior is triangular so large square or rectangular items (like glasses cases) won’t work. I carried my car keys, AirPods, glasses (in a cloth bag), Hermès lip tint, Calvi card holder and iPhone.


----------



## dahliaofbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yes! It is surprisingly roomy for such a small bag but the interior is triangular so large square or rectangular items (like glasses cases) won’t work. I carried my car keys, AirPods, glasses (in a cloth bag), Hermès lip tint, Calvi card holder and iPhone.
> View attachment 5132391
> View attachment 5132393



Thank you! I’m starting to appreciate this, saw this in the store and it seems a cheaper alternative for the mini Jodie, i love the intrecciato version of course.


----------



## babypanda

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yes! It is surprisingly roomy for such a small bag but the interior is triangular so large square or rectangular items (like glasses cases) won’t work. I carried my car keys, AirPods, glasses (in a cloth bag), Hermès lip tint, Calvi card holder and iPhone.
> View attachment 5132391
> View attachment 5132393


The bag is super stylish and the color you chose is lovely. I’m just curious to know how does the zipper on the bottom works in real life. I can’t imagine how I can open my bag on the go and take my wallet out for example.


----------



## tinkerbell68

babypanda said:


> The bag is super stylish and the color you chose is lovely. I’m just curious to know how does the zipper on the bottom works in real life. I can’t imagine how I can open my bag on the go and take my wallet out for example.


Yes, the bottom zipper can be challenging...more than once I forgot to zip and lost everything, but only the first time out. And the bag is very light so it's not really a big deal to open, remove my wallet and re-zip on the go.


----------



## dahliaofbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yes, the bottom zipper can be challenging...more than once I forgot to zip and lost everything, but only the first time out. And the bag is very light so it's not really a big deal to open, remove my wallet and re-zip on the go.



I think it also helps that the new Bottega zippers are known to be hard to open . Exhibit A, mini jodie zipper.


----------



## dahliaofbags

Everyone: Are you obsessed?
Me: What are you talking about?
Also me:


----------



## H’sKisses

I haven't downsized my collection since my last family photo update in one of the other threads, although I can probably count the number of times I swapped out purses in the last year and a half. I've been working from home with no plans to go back to the office anytime soon and rarely go out, so I don't have much opportunity to swap out bags like I used to. I know I "should" probably let go of some, but which ones? I love them all. LOL And I know TM BV is long gone so... 

Maybe one day a switch will flip and I'll decide to see all but one or 2.


----------



## jeune_fille

An exquisite addition to my collection!


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> An exquisite addition to my collection!


you know that there are earrings, a ring, and if i remember correctly, a necklace with pendant in the matching design? 
 
just sayin'....


----------



## jeune_fille

ksuromax said:


> you know that there are earrings, a ring, and if i remember correctly, a necklace with pendant in the matching design?
> 
> just sayin'....


Mwahahaha... Noooo way.... I dont wanna look for them anymore or Ill get addicted again, Ill just pair it with I have. But on a side note. I am constantly stalking yoox. Gosh, they are adding a lot of past season jewelries. And currently, they have the Convertible in Espresso.


----------



## jeune_fille

Btw @ksuromax , I got that Knot from the outlet, 60% off! 
Thanks to the new CD for his very popular design, I can quietly acquire TM's best pieces at a discount.


----------



## ksuromax

jeune_fille said:


> Btw @ksuromax , I got that Knot from the outlet, 60% off!
> Thanks to the new CD for his very popular design, I can quietly acquire TM's best pieces at a discount.


fantastic score!!


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> Mwahahaha... Noooo way.... I dont wanna look for them anymore or Ill get addicted again, Ill just pair it with I have. But on a side note. I am constantly stalking yoox. Gosh, they are adding a lot of past season jewelries. And currently, they have the Convertible in Espresso.


Which outlet did you see the convertible at please?


----------



## jeune_fille

muchstuff said:


> Which outlet did you see the convertible at please?


Hi! I saw it in yoox.com


----------



## muchstuff

jeune_fille said:


> Hi! I saw it in yoox.com


Thanks!


----------



## Nibb

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I haven't downsized my collection since my last family photo update in one of the other threads, although I can probably count the number of times I swapped out purses in the last year and a half. I've been working from home with no plans to go back to the office anytime soon and rarely go out, so I don't have much opportunity to swap out bags like I used to. I know I "should" probably let go of some, but which ones? I love them all. LOL And I know TM BV is long gone so...
> 
> Maybe one day a switch will flip and I'll decide to see all but one or 2.


I’ve just starting using my bags again and I’m in love all over again.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Nibb said:


> I’ve just starting using my bags again and I’m in love all over again.


Me too! I created a bag closet and have them all displayed so I can see them all and now find a way to carry them every day...and to switch them up often.


----------



## weezer

8 BV handbags and counting I was supposed to be whittling down my entire bag collection in 2021 but I got hooked in by Bottega…


----------



## dahliaofbags

weezer said:


> 8 BV handbags and counting I was supposed to be whittling down my entire bag collection in 2021 but I got hooked in by Bottega…


Pics!


----------



## weezer

daofthesaints said:


> Pics!


Will post pics this weekend


----------



## weezer

Small but growing collection (I got hooked pretty quickly )

Mixture of TM and DL eras , preloved and boutique-fresh.

Veneta hobo bags (left to right: Nero, navy, Ebano)


	

		
			
		

		
	
-Padded Jodie (brown) and Small Jodie (caramel):


Mini cabat (left to right: Nero and Ink)


Parachute bag in Ebano from TM era:


	

		
			
		

		
	
…And some goodies from the BV outlet in Livermore CA this weekend! 


Thanks for reading this and letting me share my crazy enthusiasm for BV!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Just added the Cassette in Linoleum to my collection…so now there are four.


----------



## Fashion412

3! Daniel Lee is the best ♥️


----------



## jeune_fille

weezer said:


> Small but growing collection (I got hooked pretty quickly )
> 
> Mixture of TM and DL eras , preloved and boutique-fresh.
> 
> Veneta hobo bags (left to right: Nero, navy, Ebano)
> View attachment 5159410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Padded Jodie (brown) and Small Jodie (caramel):
> View attachment 5159412
> 
> Mini cabat (left to right: Nero and Ink)
> View attachment 5159415
> 
> Parachute bag in Ebano from TM era:
> View attachment 5159420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And some goodies from the BV outlet in Livermore CA this weekend!
> View attachment 5159421
> 
> Thanks for reading this and letting me share my crazy enthusiasm for BV!



I love the mini Cabats!
Hopefully, I could add one (or two) more in my collection. There’s one available in Germany and there were only 35 made in that Design.


----------



## dahliaofbags

2020-2021 escapism be like…


----------



## dahliaofbags

Can’t hold of any mini jodie stock here in my country so I decided to go with the Mini Twist! Another cheaper and roomier alternative!

(also call me a beige lady, i know what i want! )


----------



## loves

daofthesaints said:


> Can’t hold of any mini jodie stock here in my country so I decided to go with the Mini Twist! Another cheaper and roomier alternative!
> 
> (also call me a beige lady, i know what i want! )
> 
> View attachment 5184796


I really love beiges and tans so am trying to not buy anymore in those colours. Love your collection!


----------



## dahliaofbags

loves said:


> I really love beiges and tans so am trying to not buy anymore in those colours. Love your collection!


Thank you! Would love to get a lavender bag from them, the last seasons lavender is gorgeous, just hate the silver hardware with it. Fingers crossed they make a lilac anything.


----------



## jbags07

I am kind of a collector at this point. All of my bags are TM, and only 1 slg is DL, the rest are TM. I pondered doing a post with pix, maybe by bag type, or even a pic of each bag. But it seems as if interest  has dropped off a bit for TM members on the BV Forum…….so i am not sure if i should make the attempt?

Still some bags i wish to add. And some i may let go of at some point. Current collection stands at:  87 bags and 13 slg’s.


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of a collector at this point. All of my bags are TM, and only 1 slg is DL, the rest are TM. I pondered doing a post with pix, maybe by bag type, or even a pic of each bag. But it seems as if interest  has dropped off a bit for TM members on the BV Forum…….so i am not sure if i should make the attempt?
> 
> Still some bags i wish to add. And some i may let go of at some point. Current collection stands at:  87 bags and 13 slg’s.


I think there are still enough old fans of BV that would love to see your collection!


----------



## grietje

@jbags07 I would also enjoy photos of your collection.


----------



## grietje

Down to 13 BV.  Rehomed and acquired a few.

Pale karung cabat
Glicine ostrich loop tote
Tourmaline garda
Oxblood nodini
Flame nodini
Electrique nodini
Tourmaline nodini (one that I returned and regretted — happy to have it back)

Mink floral nodini
Air Force floral small shoulder bag
Prusse ayers small shoulder bag (finally!)

Mink baby olimpia
Nero iron
coral ostrich Lauren


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> I think there are still enough old fans of BV that would love to see your collection!





grietje said:


> @jbags07 I would also enjoy photos of your collection.



Ok, i will start working on it. I still have not unpacked all my bags from the move, so it might be easier to post a bag at a time….thank u both for your interest, it will be fun to share with fellow BVettes


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Down to 13 BV.  Rehomed and acquired a few.
> 
> Pale karung cabat
> Glicine ostrich loop tote
> Tourmaline garda
> Oxblood nodini
> Flame nodini
> Electrique nodini
> Tourmaline nodini (one that I returned and regretted — happy to have it back)
> Mink floral nodini
> Air Force floral small shoulder bag
> Prusse ayers small shoulder bag
> Mink baby olimpia
> Nero iron
> coral ostrich Lauren


A perfect, well rounded collection…i especially love your exotics. And the Tourmaline bags….i am lucky to have one in a large Veneta, what a fantastic color. Must be stunning in a Garda!


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> A perfect, well rounded collection…i especially love your exotics. And the Tourmaline bags….i am lucky to have one in a large Veneta, what a fantastic color. Must be stunning in a Garda!



What’s funny is that if you searched on my name and Tourmaline you’d see that I was skeptical to not a fan of the color when it first came out.  And now it’s probably my favorite BV color.


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> What’s funny is that if you searched on my name and Tourmaline you’d see that I was skeptical to not a fan of the color when it first came out.  And now it’s probably my favorite BV color.


I can see that…its kind of a chameleon color….i wasn’t sure i would like it either, internet pix did not really do much for the color. But in person, such a beautiful and unique blue. Almost black, but not. With that purple tone to it also. Just gorgeous. I would love to add a bag or 2 in this color. Your Nodini and garda are great bags to showcase this unique color.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of a collector at this point. All of my bags are TM, and only 1 slg is DL, the rest are TM. I pondered doing a post with pix, maybe by bag type, or even a pic of each bag. But it seems as if interest  has dropped off a bit for TM members on the BV Forum…….so i am not sure if i should make the attempt?
> 
> Still some bags i wish to add. And some i may let go of at some point. Current collection stands at:  87 bags and 13 slg’s.


I would love to see photos of your collection!


----------



## muchstuff

jbags07 said:


> A perfect, well rounded collection…i especially love your exotics. And the Tourmaline bags….i am lucky to have one in a large Veneta, what a fantastic color. Must be stunning in a Garda!


Ahem, you actually have grietje's Veneta.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of a collector at this point.


I am sure there are many of us whom will love to see your collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Like @grietje I rehomed and acquired some as well. I currently have five bags and one SLG. Will be down to four bags as I intend to rehome my black baseball hobo. It is an awesome style but I just don't carry enough to fill it up anymore. I've only carried it twice after purchase. It definitely needs a new home where it can be used more.

My small collection:
Small cervo shoulder bag in thyme
Medium cervo shoulder bag in denim
Osaka in atlantic
Small loop bag in new steel
Calfskin card wallet in nero (I use this one daily and it had held up so well)


----------



## grietje

muchstuff said:


> Ahem, you actually have grietje's Veneta.


I know….  It went to a really good home so it’s not all bad.  And I think she knows who to call if she decides to rehome…


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> I am kind of a collector at this point. All of my bags are TM, and only 1 slg is DL, the rest are TM. I pondered doing a post with pix, maybe by bag type, or even a pic of each bag. But it seems as if interest  has dropped off a bit for TM members on the BV Forum…….so i am not sure if i should make the attempt?
> 
> Still some bags i wish to add. And some i may let go of at some point. Current collection stands at:  87 bags and 13 slg’s.



I echo the other posters in this thread to say that there is still interest in BV TM-era bags (I am still on the hunt for many of them myself) so would really enjoy seeing your collection. After all, isn’t that part of what TPF is about, enjoying luxury handbags (regardless of era)?

Would love to see a group shot of your collection too (if feasible, of course!).


----------



## _Moravia_

daofthesaints said:


> 2020-2021 escapism be like…
> 
> View attachment 5169314



Great portrait! What is the name and colour of your Intrecciato hobo bag in this photo? I like its shape and size a lot.


----------



## jbags07

muchstuff said:


> Ahem, you actually have grietje's Veneta.


Omg really?!   Too funny ….i did not realize her origins lol. Thank u @grietje for sending her my way


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> I know….  It went to a really good home so it’s not all bad.  And I think she knows who to call if she decides to rehome…


U will be the first to know…..i feel bad now knowing u would like her back…cause i don’t really want to give her up…..


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> Like @grietje I rehomed and acquired some as well. I currently have five bags and one SLG. Will be down to four bags as I intend to rehome my black baseball hobo. It is an awesome style but I just don't carry enough to fill it up anymore. I've only carried it twice after purchase. It definitely needs a new home where it can be used more.
> 
> My small collection:
> Small cervo shoulder bag in thyme
> Medium cervo shoulder bag in denim
> Osaka in atlantic
> Small loop bag in new steel
> Calfskin card wallet in nero (I use this one daily and it had held up so well)


You have a beautiful collection! I would love to see pix of your cervo shoulder bags, i am not sure what style you are referring to…and we are bag twins with the Atlantic Osaka…isn’t it a great bag?


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I would love to see photos of your collection!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I am sure there are many of us whom will love to see your collection.





_Moravia_ said:


> I echo the other posters in this thread to say that there is still interest in BV TM-era bags (I am still on the hunt for many of them myself) so would really enjoy seeing your collection. After all, isn’t that part of what TPF is about, enjoying luxury handbags (regardless of era)?
> 
> Would love to see a group shot of your collection too (if feasible, of course!).



Thank u all for your interest. I will begin the process of photographing them. It will be a great visual record for me too…


----------



## grietje

jbags07 said:


> U will be the first to know…..i feel bad now knowing u would like her back…cause i don’t really want to give her up…..


Don’t be sad. I’m pleased you have her!


----------



## jbags07

grietje said:


> Don’t be sad. I’m pleased you have her!


I Treasure her. And thank u


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> we are bag twins with the Atlantic Osaka…isn’t it a great bag?


I really like my Osaka. It is a great size for me and Atlantic is one of my fav BV colors. Here are my cervo shoulder bags in thyme and denim blue. My baseball cervo that I intend to rehome is in nero.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> I really like my Osaka. It is a great size for me and Atlantic is one of my fav BV colors. Here are my cervo shoulder bags in thyme and denim blue. My baseball cervo that I intend to rehome is in nero.


Agreed regarding color - Atlantic is a beautiful blue! And osaka is a great size, easy to carry, and cute shape. It does not seem to be very popular, but it should be, imo. Thank u for the pix of your yummy Cervos!  I had that same denim one and let it go, big mistake…..another great blue, and great easy to carry style!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Agreed regarding color - Atlantic is a beautiful blue! And osaka is a great size, easy to carry, and cute shape. It does not seem to be very popular, but it should be, imo. Thank u for the pix of your yummy Cervos!  I had that same denim one and let it go, big mistake…..another great blue, and great easy to carry style!


How do you (and/or @frenziedhandbag) carry your Osaka?  Shoulder?  Arm?  I _love _the look of it, but if I couldn't carry it as a shoulder bag, then I'd have to rule it out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> It does not seem to be very popular, but it should be, imo.


I agree. The Osaka is a style that does not seem that popular but it really is an easy bag to use, literally grab and go. Try the outlets or TRR, it seems on and off I still see the medium cervo via the resale channels.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> Shoulder?  Arm?


I carry it on my shoulder and it is so comfortable. The shape might look awkward but it is actually a delight to use. Hangs close to the body. I find it very spacious for my needs but that said, I don't carry much nowadays.


----------



## Euclase

frenziedhandbag said:


> I carry it on my shoulder and it is so comfortable. The shape might look awkward but it is actually a delight to use. Hangs close to the body. I find it very spacious for my needs but that said, I don't carry much nowadays.


Thank you! I was hoping you’d say it was terribly uncomfortable to shoulder carry, because now I’m really tempted!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> Thank you! I was hoping you’d say it was terribly uncomfortable to shoulder carry, because now I’m really tempted!


Hahahaha it is one of those styles that turn out to be a surprise. It also came in metallics and though I don't own a metallic; I can assure you that they are so stunning.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> now I’m really tempted!


Let's tempt you all the way, shall we? Mod shots for you. The bag has stuffing within hence it looks boxy. Mine is the bigger of two sizes.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> I agree. The Osaka is a style that does not seem that popular but it really is an easy bag to use, literally grab and go. Try the outlets or TRR, it seems on and off I still see the medium cervo via the resale channels.


Love your modshot!  And i concur, Osaka is an easy grab and go bag, and so comfortable to carry. Fits all the essentials…..I’ve seen pix of it in metallics and they look amazing, as u mentioned. I would love to pick one up in a metallic….


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Thank you! I was hoping you’d say it was terribly uncomfortable to shoulder carry, because now I’m really tempted!


As u can see from @frenziedhandbag ’s lovely modshots, osaka is easily carried on the shoulder. I have a much larger frame and have no trouble. I have it set to the longest length, and the drop is a full 9 inches. So this should give you room while wearing a coat too. You can see all the space inthe drop in this pic.


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> As u can see from @frenziedhandbag ’s lovely modshots, osaka is easily carried on the shoulder. I have a much larger frame and have no trouble. I have it set to the longest length, and the drop is a full 9 inches. So this should give you room while wearing a coat too. You can see all the space inthe drop in this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240590


Thank you!  I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled for one.  I wonder if they were made in a purple color…


----------



## Euclase

frenziedhandbag said:


> Let's tempt you all the way, shall we? Mod shots for you. The bag has stuffing within hence it looks boxy. Mine is the bigger of two sizes.


Haha, OMG you’re terrible! 
Stop enabling me with helpful modeling pics!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Thank you!  I’ll have to keep my eyes peeled for one.  I wonder if they were made in a purple color…


I will let u know if i see one too. I have not seen one in purple but osaka would be   In purple!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> I would love to pick one up in a metallic….


There were a couple at the US outlets some time back. I really like the Osaka in the bronze metallic. It just looks fabulous.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> Haha, OMG you’re terrible!
> Stop enabling me with helpful modeling pics!


Hahaha I'm paying it forward with all the helpful mod shots members share here. It really does help in a purchase decision, esp when we can't try it on prior to purchase.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Euclase said:


> I wonder if they were made in a purple color…


I don't recall it being made in a purple but if I see one, I'll let you know.


----------



## jbags07

frenziedhandbag said:


> There were a couple at the US outlets some time back. I really like the Osaka in the bronze metallic. It just looks fabulous.


I’ve seen pix of the bronze…its just


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> I’ve seen pix of the bronze…its just


Agreed!  The metallics--bronze and copper--are divine, and I don't have a metallic BV yet.  Hmmm...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

jbags07 said:


> I’ve seen pix of the bronze…its just


Yup, absolutely stunning color.


----------



## dahliaofbags

_Moravia_ said:


> Great portrait! What is the name and colour of your Intrecciato hobo bag in this photo? I like its shape and size a lot.



it’s the Veneta Hobo bag in medium. A Thomas Meier classic. I think this color is from the 2005 collection based from batch code.


----------



## Euclase

A new family portrait of my 6 BVs.


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> A new family portrait of my 6 BVs.
> View attachment 5248766


What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## _Moravia_

Euclase said:


> A new family portrait of my 6 BVs.
> View attachment 5248766


Fabulous collection! Love that you have so many different colours. I often stick to neutrals but sometimes feel I should branch out into different BV colours.


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> What a gorgeous collection!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> A new family portrait of my 6 BVs.
> View attachment 5248766


Beautiful collection! love that you have neutrals and color, and such a nice variety of styles to wear for every occasion.


----------



## Euclase

_Moravia_ said:


> Fabulous collection! Love that you have so many different colours. I often stick to neutrals but sometimes feel I should branch out into different BV colours.


Thank you! There’s something so special about a colorful BV bag. They are just so enjoyable! I highly recommend branching out!


----------



## Euclase

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful collection! love that you have neutrals and color, and such a nice variety of styles to wear for every occasion.


Thank you very much!   BV is so divinely addictive.


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Thank you! There’s something so special about a colorful BV bag. They are just so enjoyable! I highly recommend branching out!


BV has the best colors, and the leather quality showcases those colors so well…very few brands age like BV leather….it gets even better once its broken in….thats what hooked me on BV


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Thank you very much!   BV is so divinely addictive.


It is. Be careful lol. Its a slippery slope


----------



## Evergreen602

It's been a while since I posted a BV family photo. I'm about to add another member or two, so I thought I'd get caught up!


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> View attachment 5249985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted a BV family photo. I'm about to add another member or two, so I thought I'd get caught up!



Great collection, @Evergreen602! I recall you mentioning in another BV thread that you are considering a nero Intrecciato regular-sized pouch? I think it would go well with your collection. I have that one and I find that I use it quite often.

If you get end up getting it new it will have the Intrecciato that is similar to your mini pouch. When it first came out I bought it but the Intrecciato was a touch smaller and with a sheen (I think it may have been a runway version but I don't recall the explanation that my SA gave me). I actually didn't like the look of it so I returned it and ended up buying the nero Intrecciato version that you see around now that has a tiny bit larger and more matte Intrecciato. I find it more appealing and modern in this later version for my particular wardrobe (which tends towards neutrals).


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> View attachment 5249985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted a BV family photo. I'm about to add another member or two, so I thought I'd get caught up!


Oh, how pretty!!!  
And you’re making me want a mini pouch all over again!


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> View attachment 5249985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted a BV family photo. I'm about to add another member or two, so I thought I'd get caught up!


A perfect selection of colors and styles. Really love your Belly ….looks like it is a large?


----------



## jbags07

Euclase said:


> Oh, how pretty!!!
> And you’re making me want a mini pouch all over again!


Me too! Lol. The strap is so narrow, i wonder how comfortable it is?


----------



## piperdog

BV Family photo. Love the leather on these bags; carrying them is a joyous tactile experience.


----------



## jbags07

piperdog said:


> BV Family photo. Love the leather on these bags; carrying them is a joyous tactile experience.
> View attachment 5250951


Beautiful family


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> Great collection, @Evergreen602! I recall you mentioning in another BV thread that you are considering a nero Intrecciato regular-sized pouch? I think it would go well with your collection. I have that one and I find that I use it quite often.
> 
> If you get end up getting it new it will have the Intrecciato that is similar to your mini pouch. When it first came out I bought it but the Intrecciato was a touch smaller and with a sheen (I think it may have been a runway version but I don't recall the explanation that my SA gave me). I actually didn't like the look of it so I returned it and ended up buying the nero Intrecciato version that you see around now that has a tiny bit larger and more matte Intrecciato. I find it more appealing and modern in this later version for my particular wardrobe (which tends towards neutrals).
> [/QU





jbags07 said:


> A perfect selection of colors and styles. Really love your Belly ….looks like it is a large?


Thank you!  Yes, it is a large Belly Veneta in Ebano.


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Me too! Lol. The strap is so narrow, i wonder how comfortable it is?


I never notice the strap.  It's very comfortable.  It may be a different story if it were a chain strap.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I never notice the strap.  It's very comfortable.  It may be a different story if it were a chain strap.


Sounds good, thank you!  I do think the mini pouch is very cute. I also love the large woven pouch. But i keep putting my pennies toward any TM beauties that pop up! So i will get around to one of those at some point….


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> Great collection, @Evergreen602! I recall you mentioning in another BV thread that you are considering a nero Intrecciato regular-sized pouch? I think it would go well with your collection. I have that one and I find that I use it quite often.
> 
> If you get end up getting it new it will have the Intrecciato that is similar to your mini pouch. When it first came out I bought it but the Intrecciato was a touch smaller and with a sheen (I think it may have been a runway version but I don't recall the explanation that my SA gave me). I actually didn't like the look of it so I returned it and ended up buying the nero Intrecciato version that you see around now that has a tiny bit larger and more matte Intrecciato. I find it more appealing and modern in this later version for my particular wardrobe (which tends towards neutrals).


Thank you!  Yes, the Nero Pouch with the current intrecciato has been on my wish list for a while.  They are out of stock in the US boutiques, so I tried on another color I've considered, and fell in love.  The color is too beautiful to pass up, so I will purchase this week.  My SA told me they will continue to replenish stock in the Nero.  I will see how much I use my new Pouch, and if I love it like I think I will, the Nero will be added to my collection also.  Hope to post the reveal this weekend!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Sounds good, thank you!  I do think the mini pouch is very cute. I also love the large woven pouch. But i keep putting my pennies toward any TM beauties that pop up! So i will get around to one of those at some point….


It's funny, because I was so sure my next purchases would be a preloved TM Baseball Hobo and Lauren.  Then I realized with DL leaving, some his pieces may not be available much longer.  Indeed, I think there has been a run on some of his styles with the news of his departure, and the looming price increase.  I would not normally consider buying two bags in one week, and so soon after purchasing my Raisin Jodie (also sold out in the US in the last week).  Yet, here I am.  LOL


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, the Nero Pouch with the current intrecciato has been on my wish list for a while.  They are out of stock in the US boutiques, so I tried on another color I've considered, and fell in love.  The color is too beautiful to pass up, so I will purchase this week.  My SA told me they will continue to replenish stock in the Nero.  I will see how much I use my new Pouch, and if I love it like I think I will, the Nero will be added to my collection also.  Hope to post the reveal this weekend!


Looking forward your reveal….sounds like it will be an interesting color….good to hear Nero stock will continue to be replenished….no doubt the top sellers will continue to be produced


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> It's funny, because I was so sure my next purchases would be a preloved TM Baseball Hobo and Lauren.  Then I realized with DL leaving, some his pieces may not be available much longer.  Indeed, I think there has been a run on some of his styles with the news of his departure, and the looming price increase.  I would not normally consider buying two bags in one week, and so soon after purchasing my Raisin Jodie (also sold out in the US in the last week).  Yet, here I am.  LOL


Not surprising there is a run on bags….and i could be wrong, but the best sellers will no doubt continue to be sold, at least in the near future…..much as i would really like to try the pouch, mini jodie too…i keep putting my money toward TM bags…in the end, i would rather miss out on a DL bag then a fabulous TM that may never pop up again in great condition……plus, i would not be surprised if a lot of hardly used  DL bags start hitting resellers once the hype dies down….


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Not surprising there is a run on bags….and i could be wrong, but the best sellers will no doubt continue to be sold, at least in the near future…..much as i would really like to try the pouch, mini jodie too…i keep putting my money toward TM bags…in the end, i would rather miss out on a DL bag then a fabulous TM that may never pop up again in great condition……plus, i would not be surprised if a lot of hardly used  DL bags start hitting resellers once the hype dies down….



I think that your prediction will turn out to be correct. I've actually seen quite a lot of the popular DL bags on reseller sites over the last couple of years (although not discounted by a lot which is understandable considering their current popularity) so I don't think they will become scarce or hard to find over the next few years as BV moves forward with new designs/collections.


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> I think that your prediction will turn out to be correct. I've actually seen quite a lot of the popular DL bags on reseller sites over the last couple of years (although not discounted by a lot which is understandable considering their current popularity) so I don't think they will become scarce or hard to find over the next few years as BV moves forward with new designs/collections.


DL pieces will definitely continue to appear on the reseller sites, and I think styles/colors that carry over from season to season will be easiest to find.  DL's seasonal colors have been my weakness.  I found BV after TM was out, and don't want to play the waiting game for the few DL pieces I love, as I have been for TM pieces.

After this week, I will be on ban island.  However, I will step off the island should the right TM pieces appear before me.


----------



## Euclase

piperdog said:


> BV Family photo. Love the leather on these bags; carrying them is a joyous tactile experience.
> View attachment 5250951


Is that a Nero satchel, bottom left? It’s gorgeous! 
I didn’t realize it was about the same size as a Nodini. Is it a hand/arm carry bag, or does it have a shoulder strap too?


----------



## piperdog

Euclase said:


> Is that a Nero satchel, bottom left? It’s gorgeous!
> I didn’t realize it was about the same size as a Nodini. Is it a hand/arm carry bag, or does it have a shoulder strap too?


Thank you. It's actually dark gray, which was a good loophole for my "no more black bags" rule (maybe it's more of a suggestion). The bag has adjustable arm carry straps AND a long shoulder strap for crossbody. I got it preloved and haven't looked into how old it is or what it's called, but it's pretty close to being my perfect bag.


----------



## Euclase

piperdog said:


> Thank you. It's actually dark gray, which was a good loophole for my "no more black bags" rule (maybe it's more of a suggestion). The bag has adjustable arm carry straps AND a long shoulder strap for crossbody. I got it preloved and haven't looked into how old it is or what it's called, but it's pretty close to being my perfect bag.


I was hoping you'd say it was an awful bag and you could barely tolerate it because now I want one!  I've seen it in other colors, a pink/fuchsia, but this dark gray is divine!


----------



## piperdog

The closest I can come to it being awful is that the rest of my bags are now sitting in the closet because I see no reason to switch out of this one.


----------



## Evergreen602

Time for a double reveal and an updated BV family photo!

Introducing The Pouch in Raintree and The Cassette in Dark Red!   





I know, I know - it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here...but I love these colors and they are so flattering on me.  Now for the updated BV family photo.  It's getting more difficult to fit them into one photo!  My BV collection is:


Small Jodie in Raisin
Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
Three Cervo Medium Totes in Nero, Steel New, and Cammello
Cassette in Dark Red
Poucn in Raintree
Two Mini Pouches in Bright Red and Linoleum


----------



## atoizzard5

Congrats on your new pieces @Evergreen602 !! Such stunning choices! I hope you enjoy them! 

Would love to hear why you were drawn these two


----------



## Evergreen602

atoizzard5 said:


> Congrats on your new pieces @Evergreen602 !! Such stunning choices!
> 
> Would love to hear why you were drawn these two


Thank you, @atoizzard5!  It's a long story, so I will start with the Pouch.

I've thought about the Pouch for a couple of years.  Early on I was drawn to the Plaster Intrecciato, and Mist or Camello in the smooth leather.  I still think Plaster and Mist or gorgeous colors, but not so practical for a bag at the Pouch price point.  I found the DeMellier Los Angeles tote in Ivory satisfies my desire for the look of the Pouch in an off white, at more palatable price for a light bag.

I eventually gravitated towards the Nero Intrecciato Pouch, adding it to my wish list.  Meanwhile, I have also had a dark green bag on my wish list for a long time, but not a particular brand or style.  I thought about Strathberry's Bottle Green, but was not in love with it when I saw it in person.  I also considered Mulberry for a dark green.  I always thought Raintree was a gorgeous color, but somehow thought I would go a different direction than BV for a dark green bag.  Once I heard a price increase was coming, I decided to pull the trigger on a Pouch.  I went to my BV boutique, and told my SA I was considering the Nero Intrecciato Pouch, or possibly the Raintree.  They did not have the Nero Intrecciato, so I tried the smoother leather version in Nero.  Then I tried the Raintree Intrecciato, and I could not get it out of my head.  I knew it was going to be my dark green bag!  I may eventually get the Nero Intrecciato too, but I'd like to live with this Pouch for a while before I decide on adding another.

Now for the Dark Red Cassette!  I've had a dark red bag on my wishlist for a long time also.  At first I was drawn to Chanel, then the Lady Dior in Cherry Red.  However, neither of these styles really suit me.  Chanel and Dior just had some gorgeous dark reds.  Flash forward a couple of years, and BV introduces this dark red.  I instantly loved this red online.  It was between the Mini Jodie and the patent leather Cassette.  The Cassette is a more practical style for me, as I love crossbody bags that can also be worn as a clutch for dressier occasions.  I also liked how this red looked in the patent finish, and I don't normally go for patent leather.  I got to compare both the Mini Jodie and Cassette in person.  They were both gorgeous, but the patent finish of the Cassette really enhanced the richness of this red.  I was absolutely sold!

So, that's the journey that led me to these two bags.    Dark green and dark red are checked off my wish list.  I'm going to enjoy what I have, and not buy any brand new bags for a while.  I'll make an exception for the right TM piece on the preloved market, however!  When I am ready to buy new bags again, I'll likely go for neutrals.  I'm pretty satisfied with the amount of color in my collection.


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a double reveal and an updated BV family photo!
> 
> Introducing The Pouch in Raintree and The Cassette in Dark Red!
> 
> View attachment 5255308
> View attachment 5255309
> 
> 
> I know, I know - it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here...but I love these colors and they are so flattering on me.  Now for the updated BV family photo.  It's getting more difficult to fit them into one photo!  My BV collection is:
> 
> 
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Three Cervo Medium Totes in Nero, Steel New, and Cammello
> Cassette in Dark Red
> Poucn in Raintree
> Two Mini Pouches in Bright Red and Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 5255311


Absolutely stunning! The shiny leather gives so much more dimension to the cassette. It is beautiful!


----------



## atoizzard5

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you, @atoizzard5!  It's a long story, so I will start with the Pouch.
> 
> I've thought about the Pouch for a couple of years.  Early on I was drawn to the Plaster Intrecciato, and Mist or Camello in the smooth leather.  I still think Plaster and Mist or gorgeous colors, but not so practical for a bag at the Pouch price point.  I found the DeMellier Los Angeles tote in Ivory satisfies my desire for the look of the Pouch in an off white, at more palatable price for a light bag.
> 
> I eventually gravitated towards the Nero Intrecciato Pouch, adding it to my wish list.  Meanwhile, I have also had a dark green bag on my wish list for a long time, but not a particular brand or style.  I thought about Strathberry's Bottle Green, but was not in love with it when I saw it in person.  I also considered Mulberry for a dark green.  I always thought Raintree was a gorgeous color, but somehow thought I would go a different direction than BV for a dark green bag.  Once I heard a price increase was coming, I decided to pull the trigger on a Pouch.  I went to my BV boutique, and told my SA I was considering the Nero Intrecciato Pouch, or possibly the Raintree.  They did not have the Nero Intrecciato, so I tried the smoother leather version in Nero.  Then I tried the Raintree Intrecciato, and I could not get it out of my head.  I knew it was going to be my dark green bag!  I may eventually get the Nero Intrecciato too, but I'd like to live with this Pouch for a while before I decide on adding another.
> 
> Now for the Dark Red Cassette!  I've had a dark red bag on my wishlist for a long time also.  At first I was drawn to Chanel, then the Lady Dior in Cherry Red.  However, neither of these styles really suit me.  Chanel and Dior just had some gorgeous dark reds.  Flash forward a couple of years, and BV introduces this dark red.  I instantly loved this red online.  It was between the Mini Jodie and the patent leather Cassette.  The Cassette is a more practical style for me, as I love crossbody bags that can also be worn as a clutch for dressier occasions.  I also liked how this red looked in the patent finish, and I don't normally go for patent leather.  I got to compare both the Mini Jodie and Cassette in person.  They were both gorgeous, but the patent finish of the Cassette really enhanced the richness of this red.  I was absolutely sold!
> 
> So, that's the journey that led me to these two bags.    Dark green and dark red are checked off my wish list.  I'm going to enjoy what I have, and not buy any brand new bags for a while.  I'll make an exception for the right TM piece on the preloved market, however!  When I am ready to buy new bags again, I'll likely go for neutrals.  I'm pretty satisfied with the amount of color in my collection.



Thank you so much for sharing your journey to these two beauties! I just love hearing what draws people to buy their bags so I really appreciate you taking the time to share 

They are both spectacular choices! I’m so glad you grabbed them before the price increase. The rain tree is one of the best dark greens I’ve seen and the cassette red is just unreal.

I actually saw the black patent cassette recently and it was interesting to hear from the SA how they used a different leather treatment process to get to this finish (If i recall correctly it’s not a true “patent”?).


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a double reveal and an updated BV family photo!
> 
> Introducing The Pouch in Raintree and The Cassette in Dark Red!
> 
> View attachment 5255308
> View attachment 5255309
> 
> 
> I know, I know - it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here...but I love these colors and they are so flattering on me.  Now for the updated BV family photo.  It's getting more difficult to fit them into one photo!  My BV collection is:
> 
> 
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Three Cervo Medium Totes in Nero, Steel New, and Cammello
> Cassette in Dark Red
> Poucn in Raintree
> Two Mini Pouches in Bright Red and Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 5255311


You are building an incredible collection. Congratulations on your new bags…what great color choices!  Raintree leaves me speechless…i think you did really well choosing this over Nero (for now)….the weave, and the bag, are just stunning in the green   And the dark red cassette! I am so used to mostly seeing it in Nero…it just pops in the red…and will look amazing with so many neutral outfits….thank you for sharing your bag journey with us also….i love hearing about how everyone chooses their bags….especially when they are planned purchases (i tend to be impulsive in mine), so understanding the process is helpful as well as interesting…


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> You are building an incredible collection. Congratulations on your new bags…what great color choices!  Raintree leaves me speechless…i think you did really well choosing this over Nero (for now)….the weave, and the bag, are just stunning in the green   And the dark red cassette! I am so used to mostly seeing it in Nero…it just pops in the red…and will look amazing with so many neutral outfits….thank you for sharing your bag journey with us also….i love hearing about how everyone chooses their bags….especially when they are planned purchases (i tend to be impulsive in mine), so understanding the process is helpful as well as interesting…


Thank you!  I'm really happy with how my collection is taking shape, and I plan to enjoy these bags for many years to come!


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a double reveal and an updated BV family photo!
> 
> Introducing The Pouch in Raintree and The Cassette in Dark Red!
> 
> View attachment 5255308
> View attachment 5255309
> 
> 
> I know, I know - it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here...but I love these colors and they are so flattering on me.  Now for the updated BV family photo.  It's getting more difficult to fit them into one photo!  My BV collection is:
> 
> 
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Three Cervo Medium Totes in Nero, Steel New, and Cammello
> Cassette in Dark Red
> Poucn in Raintree
> Two Mini Pouches in Bright Red and Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 5255311


OMG, that Raintree pouch!  And that red Cassette is so sexy. Imma need modeling pics ASAP so I can live vicariously thru you!


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a double reveal and an updated BV family photo!
> 
> Introducing The Pouch in Raintree and The Cassette in Dark Red!
> 
> View attachment 5255308
> View attachment 5255309
> 
> 
> I know, I know - it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here...but I love these colors and they are so flattering on me.  Now for the updated BV family photo.  It's getting more difficult to fit them into one photo!  My BV collection is:
> 
> 
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Three Cervo Medium Totes in Nero, Steel New, and Cammello
> Cassette in Dark Red
> Poucn in Raintree
> Two Mini Pouches in Bright Red and Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 5255311


The more I look at the raintree color, the more I love it. Wondering if anyone knows how it compares to Hermes Vert Cypress in real life?
I’m trying to find online pictures of both and it seems vert cypress is a bit darker? I am hoping someone on Tpf has both colors and can post a side by side picture


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> OMG, that Raintree pouch!  And that red Cassette is so sexy. Imma need modeling pics ASAP so I can live vicariously thru you!


Requested mod shots wearing one of my typical outfits.  You can also see how the colors look under incandescent lighting.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> Requested mod shots wearing one of my typical outfits.  You can also see how the colors look under incandescent lighting.
> View attachment 5258631
> View attachment 5258630
> View attachment 5258632
> View attachment 5258633
> View attachment 5258634


Both bags look amazing. I think u made good choices….u see so many nero cassettes and pouches, or the trendy colors….both of these colors are very neutral and very classic, and they each showcase the beauty of each bag style. That raintree!


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> Both bags look amazing. I think u made good choices….u see so many nero cassettes and pouches, or the trendy colors….both of these colors are very neutral and very classic, and they each showcase the beauty of each bag style. That raintree!


Thank you!  Every time I look at the Raintree, I love it even more.  It was definitely the right choice!


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you!  Every time I look at the Raintree, I love it even more.  It was definitely the right choice!


Thanks for the mod shots. They are both gorgeous on you! I can’t decide which one I love more!


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> Requested mod shots wearing one of my typical outfits.  You can also see how the colors look under incandescent lighting.
> View attachment 5258631
> View attachment 5258630
> View attachment 5258632
> View attachment 5258633
> View attachment 5258634


Both bags look really great on you and both colors work with your outfit. You made great choices! Enjoy them


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> Time for a double reveal and an updated BV family photo!
> 
> Introducing The Pouch in Raintree and The Cassette in Dark Red!
> 
> View attachment 5255308
> View attachment 5255309
> 
> 
> I know, I know - it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas around here...but I love these colors and they are so flattering on me.  Now for the updated BV family photo.  It's getting more difficult to fit them into one photo!  My BV collection is:
> 
> 
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Three Cervo Medium Totes in Nero, Steel New, and Cammello
> Cassette in Dark Red
> Poucn in Raintree
> Two Mini Pouches in Bright Red and Linoleum
> 
> View attachment 5255311



Beautiful collection @Evergreen602! Love that you have so many jewel-toned colours.

I have a comparison question for you about the Intrecciato leather (or for anyone else for that matter) - I have the large Nero Intrecciato Pouch bag and was recently looking at my friend's old Intrecciato Veneta and I found that my Pouch bag's leather wasn't as soft as hers. Granted my pouch is more on the matte side but I was thinking that perhaps the leather used in older BV bags is better/softer quality?

On the other hand I also have a large smooth Pouch bag in Bordeaux and that leather is buttery soft. 

Have you noticed a difference like this between your Raintree and red Intrecciato bags and your older Intrecciato Belly Veneta?


----------



## V0N1B2

_Moravia_ said:


> Beautiful collection @Evergreen602! Love that you have so many jewel-toned colours.
> 
> I have a comparison question for you about the Intrecciato leather (or for anyone else for that matter) - I have the large Nero Intrecciato Pouch bag and was recently looking at my friend's old Intrecciato Veneta and I found that my Pouch bag's leather wasn't as soft as hers. Granted my pouch is more on the matte side but I was thinking that perhaps the leather used in older BV bags is better/softer quality?
> 
> On the other hand I also have a large smooth Pouch bag in Bordeaux and that leather is buttery soft.
> 
> Have you noticed a difference like this between your Raintree and red Intrecciato bags and your older Intrecciato Belly Veneta?


I'm not sure how old your Intrecciato Pouch is, but the early ones were done in Calf, whereas the Venetas were always made in Lambskin. I'm not sure when BV transitioned over to Lambskin for the Pouch (and other bags)


----------



## _Moravia_

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm not sure how old your Intrecciato Pouch is, but the early ones were done in Calf, whereas the Venetas were always made in Lambskin. I'm not sure when BV transitioned over to Lambskin for the Pouch (and other bags)



I originally bought the early nero Intrecciato Pouch that had a tighter weave and more of a sheen to the bag but I preferred the later version of that Pouch so I returned it for the later version which has a more matte finish and a wider weave. I find that this later Pouch's leather isn't as soft as my friend's old Intrecciato Veneta bag but I'm actually not sure what type of leather my later Pouch version is exactly.

So, are the later Intrecciato Pouch's all made of lambskin?

Which is a softer leather, calf or lambskin? Thanks!


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> Beautiful collection @Evergreen602! Love that you have so many jewel-toned colours.
> 
> I have a comparison question for you about the Intrecciato leather (or for anyone else for that matter) - I have the large Nero Intrecciato Pouch bag and was recently looking at my friend's old Intrecciato Veneta and I found that my Pouch bag's leather wasn't as soft as hers. Granted my pouch is more on the matte side but I was thinking that perhaps the leather used in older BV bags is better/softer quality?
> 
> On the other hand I also have a large smooth Pouch bag in Bordeaux and that leather is buttery soft.
> 
> Have you noticed a difference like this between your Raintree and red Intrecciato bags and your older Intrecciato Belly Veneta?


Thank you, @_Moravia_ !  You piqued my curiosity, and pulled out all my DL bags and the Belly to compare.  Forgive me, I am about to reach Geek Level 11 here.   

*The Intrecciato Belly Veneta* - the leather feels silky when running my finger over it.  When grasping the leather, it feels a bit more stiff than my DL intrecciato bags.  Bear in mind, I purchased this bag six months ago, and I don't think the owner(s) before me carried this bag much.  It needs more wear to be broken in properly, and I'm working on it.  The tighter intrecciato does not relax as quickly as the DL's larger scale intrecciato.

*The Bright Red Intrecciato Mini Pouch* - this was my first DL bag, purchased a year ago. This leather feels just as silky as the Belly's when I run my finger over it. However, the leather feels more pliable and "squooshy" when I grasp it. I think this bag was made when BV was transitioning to lambskin for the intrecciato Pouches. I believe Bright Red was Fall/Winter 2019 season? Not exactly sure. Below are screen shots I took earlier this year before BV scrubbed previous season bags from their site. The "description" and "details" show different materials, and that is what makes me think this bag was made during the transition. The leather on mine feels similar to my newer Raisin Jodie and Raintree Pouch, so I think it's lambskin. Side note - the hardware on this bag is silver, not gold as listed.






*The Linoleum Mini Pouch* - My second DL bag, purchased seven months ago. This leather is lovely, but not quite as silky soft as my intrecciato bags. There is a very tiny bit of texture to this leather, but it's still smooth overall. Current smooth Pouches are made of Calfskin and that's probably what mine is. However, leave it to the BV website to list the materials differently for the same bag. See screenshots below. There may have been a transition between materials during the time this bag was made as well. I think this color was Pre-Fall 2020.






My Raisin Jodie and Raintree Pouch were purchased recently, and are definitely lambskin.  The leather feels just like my Bright Red Intrecciato Pouch.  The leathers on all my BV bags feel luxurious.  It is a wonderful tactile experience carrying them. Hope this comparison helps.


----------



## weezer

Evergreen602 said:


> “…The leathers on all my BV bags feel luxurious.  It is a wonderful tactile experience carrying them.”


This!

Nailed it right on the spot.

I admittedly have bags from various designers  but the BV leather is so special. I will never let these bags go.

I find I am always stroking the intrecciato leather like a cat lol


----------



## rose60610

4
black Roma, black long knot, dark brown tote with zipper enclosure (name?) and a taupe deerskin small bag that's super squishy soft (name?), it's about 15 years old and I still love it. I love them all!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Hey new addition, Mini Jodie in Porridge!

Mini Pouch in Sandalwood
Mini Twist in Almond
Trine Pouch in Bianco
Medium Hobo in Brown


----------



## jeune_fille

I added this exquisite Knot to my collection!



I will soon add a Gigolo Red Lauren 1980! Yayy all in Pristine Condition from the Outlet.


----------



## dahliaofbags

jeune_fille said:


> I added this exquisite Knot to my collection!
> View attachment 5274638
> 
> 
> I will soon add a Gigolo Red Lauren 1980! Yayy all in Pristine Condition from the Outlet.


A work of art! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## jeune_fille

daofthesaints said:


> A work of art! ❤❤❤



The good thing was, I bought it on sale and also the base price was the 2014 price. It did not increase at all!


----------



## southernbelle43

None. I could not find one that worked for me.  BUT UPS is bringing one today that I hope will be a favorite. It is a limited edition bag  that I snagged for an incredibly low price and it is the perfect size and style for me.
Photo courtesy of Jbags07, the sweetheart who helped me find this!


----------



## jeune_fille

southernbelle43 said:


> None. I could not find one that worked for me.  BUT UPS is bringing one today that I hope will be a favorite. It is a limited edition bag  that I snagged for an incredibly low price and it is the perfect size and style for me.
> Photo courtesy of Jbags07, the sweetheart who helped me find this!
> View attachment 5275026


OMG I love this bag - Spring Summer 2017 (BV's 50th Anniversary)!! I hope the new CD will bring back artisanal bags.


----------



## ellemaemay

Hi - it’s my first post! I own a padded cassette in Raintree, and a mini Intrecciato twist in Grape, plus a wallet and coin purse.


----------



## jbags07

jeune_fille said:


> I added this exquisite Knot to my collection!
> View attachment 5274638
> 
> 
> I will soon add a Gigolo Red Lauren 1980! Yayy all in Pristine Condition from the Outlet.


This is a work of art, just stunning!


----------



## jbags07

ellemaemay said:


> Hi - it’s my first post! I own a padded cassette in Raintree, and a mini Intrecciato twist in Grape, plus a wallet and coin purse.


Great collection! Would love to see pix


----------



## ellemaemay

jbags07 said:


> Great collection! Would love to see pix



Unfortunately, I don’t have solo shots of my bags; only me and my fam. 

I carry my mini twist more often than my cassette and have fewer pics with it. 
Contrary to what some believe, it is pretty practical and the upside down feature of the opening is not much of a hassle. I love the bag! Both of them!


----------



## Evergreen602

Cute pics of you and your family!  The bags are gorgeous too!


----------



## Euclase

ellemaemay said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have solo shots of my bags; only me and my fam.
> 
> I carry my mini twist more often than my cassette and have fewer pics with it.
> Contrary to what some believe, it is pretty practical and the upside down feature of the opening is not much of a hassle. I love the bag! Both of them!
> 
> View attachment 5280287


OMG I love how you’re casually wearing the Twist. So chic!


----------



## jbags07

ellemaemay said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have solo shots of my bags; only me and my fam.
> 
> I carry my mini twist more often than my cassette and have fewer pics with it.
> Contrary to what some believe, it is pretty practical and the upside down feature of the opening is not much of a hassle. I love the bag! Both of them!
> 
> View attachment 5280287


Great pix  Thank u for sharing! Love how u styled each bag. That Raintree tho….swoon….its gorgeous in every style imo, and the Cassette looks outstanding in it

and the twist is easy to carry? Looks like it would be great for arm carry, like mini Jodie and the older small Venetas…


----------



## rose80

ellemaemay said:


> Unfortunately, I don’t have solo shots of my bags; only me and my fam.
> 
> I carry my mini twist more often than my cassette and have fewer pics with it.
> Contrary to what some believe, it is pretty practical and the upside down feature of the opening is not much of a hassle. I love the bag! Both of them!
> 
> View attachment 5280287


Love your styling!!!


----------



## Evergreen602

I've been a little busy, and added two more TM era BVs to my collection.  Here is my somewhat new to me Espresso Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo.  I also have a Lauren on the way (reveal coming soon).  These two additions put me up to eleven.  Six TM and five DL.  Thanks to the TPF members who helped me check these bags off my wish list!


----------



## Evergreen602

Got some happy mail today.  As promised, here is my new to me Lauren.  It's my first, and probably not my last.


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> I've been a little busy, and added two more TM era BVs to my collection.  Here is my somewhat new to me Espresso Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo.  I also have a Lauren on the way (reveal coming soon).  These two additions put me up to eleven.  Six TM and five DL.  Thanks to the TPF members who helped me check these bags off my wish list!
> 
> View attachment 5354357
> View attachment 5354358
> View attachment 5354360



beautiful bag, truly a classic!  


Evergreen602 said:


> Got some happy mail today.  As promised, here is my new to me Lauren.  It's my first, and probably not my last.
> View attachment 5356046



She’s a beauty    Bag twins!  All Laurens are gorgeous, and i just love how the studs give this one an edginess.  Congrats on both of your new additions


----------



## Evergreen602

It feels like it's been a lifetime since I posted a BV family photo.  It really hasn't - I've just bought a lot recently.  My collection is currently divided between two states, so please forgive the spliced photo. Items purchased between 2019-2021 are on top, and items I've purchased this year are on the bottom. I am currently at 17 BV bags - 9 Tomas Maier and 8 Daniel Lee.




*Bags in order of purchase:*
Cervo Medium Tote in New Steel
Cervo Medium Tote in Nero
Mini Intrecciato Pouch in Bright Red
Cervo Medium Tote in Camello
Mini Pouch in Linoleum
Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
Small Jodie in Raisin
Intrecciato Pouch in Raintree
Cassette in Dark Red (Patent Finish?)
Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo in Espresso Metallic
Microstuds Lauren 1980 in Nero
Mini Double Knot in Racing Green
Lauren 1980 in Oro Scuro (Dark Gold)
Teen Jodie in Caramel
Intrecciato Pouch in Nero
Intreccio Knot in Oro Bruciato (Burnt Gold)
Intreccio Knot in Argento (Silver)


----------



## BBBagHag

Beautiful collection!


Evergreen602 said:


> It feels like it's been a lifetime since I posted a BV family photo.  It really hasn't - I've just bought a lot recently.  My collection is currently divided between two states, so please forgive the spliced photo. Items purchased between 2019-2021 are on top, and items I've purchased this year are on the bottom. I am currently at 17 BV bags - 9 Tomas Maier and 8 Daniel Lee.
> 
> View attachment 5574954
> 
> 
> *Bags in order of purchase:*
> Cervo Medium Tote in New Steel
> Cervo Medium Tote in Nero
> Mini Intrecciato Pouch in Bright Red
> Cervo Medium Tote in Camello
> Mini Pouch in Linoleum
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Intrecciato Pouch in Raintree
> Cassette in Dark Red (Patent Finish?)
> Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo in Espresso Metallic
> Microstuds Lauren 1980 in Nero
> Mini Double Knot in Racing Green
> Lauren 1980 in Oro Scuro (Dark Gold)
> Teen Jodie in Caramel
> Intrecciato Pouch in Nero
> Intreccio Knot in Oro Bruciato (Burnt Gold)
> Intreccio Knot in Argento (Silver)


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> It feels like it's been a lifetime since I posted a BV family photo.  It really hasn't - I've just bought a lot recently.  My collection is currently divided between two states, so please forgive the spliced photo. Items purchased between 2019-2021 are on top, and items I've purchased this year are on the bottom. I am currently at 17 BV bags - 9 Tomas Maier and 8 Daniel Lee.
> 
> View attachment 5574954
> 
> 
> *Bags in order of purchase:*
> Cervo Medium Tote in New Steel
> Cervo Medium Tote in Nero
> Mini Intrecciato Pouch in Bright Red
> Cervo Medium Tote in Camello
> Mini Pouch in Linoleum
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Intrecciato Pouch in Raintree
> Cassette in Dark Red (Patent Finish?)
> Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo in Espresso Metallic
> Microstuds Lauren 1980 in Nero
> Mini Double Knot in Racing Green
> Lauren 1980 in Oro Scuro (Dark Gold)
> Teen Jodie in Caramel
> Intrecciato Pouch in Nero
> Intreccio Knot in Oro Bruciato (Burnt Gold)
> Intreccio Knot in Argento (Silver)


Oh my GAWD, what a sumptuous family!


----------



## Evergreen602

BBBagHag said:


> Beautiful collection!





Euclase said:


> Oh my GAWD, what a sumptuous family!


Thank you both!  I feel very lucky to have this collection.


----------



## GoStanford

Evergreen602 said:


> It feels like it's been a lifetime since I posted a BV family photo.  It really hasn't - I've just bought a lot recently.  My collection is currently divided between two states, so please forgive the spliced photo. Items purchased between 2019-2021 are on top, and items I've purchased this year are on the bottom. I am currently at 17 BV bags - 9 Tomas Maier and 8 Daniel Lee.


My favorites of your beautiful collection are the Large Belly and the Lauren in Oro Scuro...but it's all wonderful, and beautifully displayed as well.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Evergreen602

GoStanford said:


> My favorites of your beautiful collection are the Large Belly and the Lauren in Oro Scuro...but it's all wonderful, and beautifully displayed as well.  Enjoy and thanks for sharing!


Thank you!  I don't think I could pick a favorite at this point.  I enjoy them all!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Growing family! Mini Pouch, Mini Jodie, Mini Twist, Mini Cassette Camera, Trine.

(Not in the photo: BV Medium hobo)


----------



## jbags07

Evergreen602 said:


> It feels like it's been a lifetime since I posted a BV family photo.  It really hasn't - I've just bought a lot recently.  My collection is currently divided between two states, so please forgive the spliced photo. Items purchased between 2019-2021 are on top, and items I've purchased this year are on the bottom. I am currently at 17 BV bags - 9 Tomas Maier and 8 Daniel Lee.
> 
> View attachment 5574954
> 
> 
> *Bags in order of purchase:*
> Cervo Medium Tote in New Steel
> Cervo Medium Tote in Nero
> Mini Intrecciato Pouch in Bright Red
> Cervo Medium Tote in Camello
> Mini Pouch in Linoleum
> Large Belly Veneta in Ebano
> Small Jodie in Raisin
> Intrecciato Pouch in Raintree
> Cassette in Dark Red (Patent Finish?)
> Cervo Intrecciato Baseball Hobo in Espresso Metallic
> Microstuds Lauren 1980 in Nero
> Mini Double Knot in Racing Green
> Lauren 1980 in Oro Scuro (Dark Gold)
> Teen Jodie in Caramel
> Intrecciato Pouch in Nero
> Intreccio Knot in Oro Bruciato (Burnt Gold)
> Intreccio Knot in Argento (Silver)


I love your collection   Its a perfect mix of colors and styles, timeless classics. You’ve carefully curated a fantastic collection in such a short time. Every bag is amazing! I love them all, including your newest addition


----------



## jbags07

daofthesaints said:


> Growing family! Mini Pouch, Mini Jodie, Mini Twist, Mini Cassette Camera, Trine.
> 
> (Not in the photo: BV Medium hobo)
> 
> View attachment 5587042


Beautiful collection   A great mix of styles, and that Parakeet!  Just love this color


----------

